# Zdravlje > Sve o pelenama i korištenju istih >  Šivanje pelena, 15. dio

## triplemama

Jedno pitanje???
Šijem pelene po Vještičicinom upustvu i stvarno su super  :D . Drže cijelu noć i nikada nisu promočile. U uložak stavljam 6-8 slojeva flanel, frotir, restlovi itd.
Kada stavim u sušilicu sav se veš osuši ali one ostanu vlažne. Da li trebam stavljati manje slojeva i koliko se vama suše takve pelene.

----------


## vještičica

Ja stavim na program za skroz suho. Sušilica ima senzor i većinom se osuše skroz. Ako i ostanu malo vlažne, osušim do kraja na radijatoru (da, da i dalje grijemo stan...  :Rolling Eyes:  ne da se pokriti...)
Ima još jedan štos. Nikad ne stavljam punu mašinu pelena da se suše, uvijek pola  :Wink:

----------


## Marijasara

> Jedno pitanje???
> Šijem pelene po Vještičicinom upustvu i stvarno su super  :D . Drže cijelu noć i nikada nisu promočile. U uložak stavljam 6-8 slojeva flanel, frotir, restlovi itd.
> Kada stavim u sušilicu sav se veš osuši ali one ostanu vlažne. Da li trebam stavljati manje slojeva i koliko se vama suše takve pelene.


I ja bih pitanje!
A šivaš li od frotira i vanjski dio kao kod Vještičice ili nešto drugo stavljaš? Ja sam ih radila i vanjski dio od flanela tako da   :Crying or Very sad:  znaju poplaviti krevetić po noći.

----------


## aishwarya

> Jedno pitanje???
> Šijem pelene po Vještičicinom upustvu i stvarno su super  :D . Drže cijelu noć i nikada nisu promočile. U uložak stavljam 6-8 slojeva flanel, frotir, restlovi itd.
> Kada stavim u sušilicu sav se veš osuši ali one ostanu vlažne. Da li trebam stavljati manje slojeva i koliko se vama suše takve pelene.


To je za očekivati jer imaju puno slojeva. Ja ih dosušim na zraku preko noći da budem sigurna da su skroz suhe prije nego ih slažem u ladicu.

----------


## triplemama

> I ja bih pitanje!
> A šivaš li od frotira i vanjski dio kao kod Vještičice ili nešto drugo stavljaš? Ja sam ih radila i vanjski dio od flanela tako da   znaju poplaviti krevetić po noći.


Ja nijednu nemam od frotira s vana. Sve su od flanela ili posteljnog platna. Pelena mi nikada nije promočila iako ujutro bude sva puna. Možda je do covera.

----------


## vještičica

> I ja bih pitanje!
> A šivaš li od frotira i vanjski dio kao kod Vještičice ili nešto drugo stavljaš? Ja sam ih radila i vanjski dio od flanela tako da   znaju poplaviti krevetić po noći.


Možda sama pelena ima nedovoljno slojeva :?
Jer džaba ti soaker od 8 slojeva ako i sama pelena (pogotovo noćna!) nema bar još dva sloja pored sloja do guze i spoljnjeg.

----------


## shogi

nama se skoro svaku noć događalo curenje :shock: 
N, doduše, ima skoro dvije godine, još i cica, pa se tako nakupi dosta tekućine
više po noći ne nosimo pelene od flanela, nego obje strane moraju biti frotir i to sa što debljim ušima, s ušivenim ulošcima od 2-3 frotira + tetra unutra...i još se dogodi da procuri  :Rolling Eyes:  
oko nogica nikad ne curi...samo sastrane

nemammo više furmule...moramo krenuti na WC 8)

----------


## Marijasara

Definitivno!!!  :Wink:  
Dobra strana (pored svih ostalih, naravno) platnenih je i ova psihološka:da dijete uočava da je mokro. Moja mala je tako počela (nudimo joj) ići na tutu sa 7 mjeseci i već (kuc-kuc) 2 mjeseca (sad joj je 9) nije kakila u pelene. Pa i pored curenja, mmi smo sretni i zadovoljni.

----------


## lilamili

:D stiže nova pelenica  :D 
http://public.fotki.com/lilamili/pla.../p5050065.html

----------


## vještičica

*lilamili*  :Klap:

----------


## kole

lilamili
divna je  :Klap:

----------


## lilamili

:Kiss:

----------


## triplemama

lilamili   :Klap:   bravoooooo

----------


## aishwarya

Super lilamili!  :Klap:

----------


## lilamili

to je također reciklirana majca, moram priznat da sam škrta i još se nisam udostojila koristiti nove materijale, čekam da upristojim krojeve i da to probam na bebi  :Grin:

----------


## mina30

Lilami koji je to kroj izgleda bas slatko?
Ja cu pomalo skidati pelene kad zatopli, citala sam na bezpelenasima za neke open-crotch hlacice iliti kineske hlacice sa otvorenim medjunozjem. Zvuci mi zgodno, dijete cucne, one se same razmaknu i popiski se, a opet mu toplo. Znam da nije za ovaj topic o sivanju pelena al me zanima jel netko mozda ima kroj za takve hlacice? Ja sam samo ovo nasla
http://cuddlebugg.com/misc/pants/pottypants.html
Ili ako znate da se o tome negdje raspravljalo ili da otvorim novi topik, a gdje onda da ga otvorim?

----------


## lilamili

kroj sam napravila sama u kombinaciji svih do sada nađenih, jednog dana kad popravim skener i usavršim kroj do kraja možda ga i pokušam stavit na internet  :Love:

----------


## mamina mica

Nova pelenica po zzoru na novu BumGenius sa sakrivenim dzepom za kasne nocne izlaske, da se malo dotjeramo... 8) Usi se razvlace tako da bolje pristaje.

zadovoljni model

http://public.fotki.com/naidah/hena/dscf2742.html


_anchie76 editirala dio posta_

----------


## aishwarya

Super pelena!

----------


## enela

> Lilami koji je to kroj izgleda bas slatko?
> Ja cu pomalo skidati pelene kad zatopli, citala sam na bezpelenasima za neke open-crotch hlacice iliti kineske hlacice sa otvorenim medjunozjem. Zvuci mi zgodno, dijete cucne, one se same razmaknu i popiski se, a opet mu toplo. Znam da nije za ovaj topic o sivanju pelena al me zanima jel netko mozda ima kroj za takve hlacice? Ja sam samo ovo nasla
> http://cuddlebugg.com/misc/pants/pottypants.html
> Ili ako znate da se o tome negdje raspravljalo ili da otvorim novi topik, a gdje onda da ga otvorim?


Pa to ti je kroj!

----------


## lilamili

mamina mica  :D 
sviđa mi se kroj morat ću ga isprobat

----------


## mina30

> mina30 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Lilami koji je to kroj izgleda bas slatko?
> Ja cu pomalo skidati pelene kad zatopli, citala sam na bezpelenasima za neke open-crotch hlacice iliti kineske hlacice sa otvorenim medjunozjem. Zvuci mi zgodno, dijete cucne, one se same razmaknu i popiski se, a opet mu toplo. Znam da nije za ovaj topic o sivanju pelena al me zanima jel netko mozda ima kroj za takve hlacice? Ja sam samo ovo nasla
> http://cuddlebugg.com/misc/pants/pottypants.html
> Ili ako znate da se o tome negdje raspravljalo ili da otvorim novi topik, a gdje onda da ga otvorim?
> 
> 
> Pa to ti je kroj!


Ma znam da je to kroj, ali bas nisam dobro skuzila uputstva za sivanje, a i na stranici s koje sam ga skinula neka cure je rekla da je po tome sivala i da nije bas dobro ispalo. A nista napravit cu jedan probni   :Grin:

----------


## -tajana-

evo i moje prve tri pelenice  :D  (treća je malo neuredna jer me mašina zeza   :Evil or Very Mad: )

----------


## mamina mica

super  :Grin:   i dobrodosla u klub sivanja  :Bye:

----------


## lilamili

:D dobrodošla
super su pelenice  :Kiss:

----------


## -tajana-

hvala   :Kiss:

----------


## mamina mica

Hocu da nabavim Omniteh-ovu presu za plasticne drukere da se malo modernizujemo. Ima li ko iskustva sta mi treba jos osim prese, koji profil drukera da uzmem i koliko su kvalitetni njihovi drukeri. E jos posto bi uzimala i drukere iz Amerike mogu li koristiti ovu presu za njih?
Puno pitanja.... :?

----------


## miljica

evo da se i ja prijavim  :Smile: 

citam vas vec neko vreme, studiram krojeve, materijale i vase savete i iskustva... et voila: moja prva HM pelena
sad je na redu test faza,  i ispravljanje gresaka i propusta, pa ako se pokaze kako valja i n. bude zadovoljan, krecemo u masovnu proizvodnju :D

----------


## ornela_m

Prava "muska"   :Smile:  Odlicno, samo naprijed!

----------


## vještičica

Dobrodošlica i  :Klap:  novim mamama šivalicama  :Kiss:   :Love: 
Pelene su vam super!

*mamina mica* presa je - presa. Svejedno je koje drikere koristiš sve dok imaš dijelove koji se mijenjaju u zavisnosti od drikera koje koristiš  :Wink:  
Kad izvana poručuješ drikere uvijek u ponudi imaju i one metalne dijelove koji izgledaju kao mali valjčići. Oni služe da u njih "sjednu" drikeri koje kasnije pritisneš na presu. Samo je bitno da oni pašu u samu presu. To ustanoviš tako što kupiš te valjčiće i onda ideš kupovati presu i na licu mjesta utvrdiš jel' pašu u nju. A trebalo bi da pašu, jer mislim da su standardizovani, kao npr. vijci, matice i slične "mehaničke" trice. 
Na netu za platnene pelene preporučuju plastične drikere veličine 20, a metalne 16 i naviše. Ne znam koliko je to u milimetrima.  

Ja šijem nove pelene, ali nemam drikera (i ko za inat nema ih ni u jednom dućanu za kupiti :mad: )Tako da do pola sašivene čekaju ujku da donese drikere iz BGD  :Coffee:

----------


## mamina mica

Da te opet zagnjavim vjestice,
imas li ti presu za plasticne ili metalne? Ja bih to uzela iz ZG preko rodbine pa ne bi mogla probati da li pasu. Oni u Zg nude drikere od 10, 14,16,18 mm. Sta mislis koji idu na pelene. Mozda imas kupovnu pa mi molimte izmjeri, da ne kupim bezveze.

----------


## vještičica

Nemam presu, samo sam, potaknuta tvojim pitanjem  :Wink: , malo razgledala na netu. Plastične drikere imam na dvije pelene, na rodinoj pusi i cuddlebuns. RP je na pranju, a drikeri na CB su promjera vanjski dio (u boji) 12mm, unutrašnji dio (ženski) 10mm. Nemam pojma koja je to veličina u američkim mjerama :? Jesi li sigurna da ovi u ZG obilježavaju drikere po veličini ili po mjerama u mm? Jer ja imam Prym-ove metalne drikere koji nose oznaku 11 a nemaju 11 mm u promjeru... :/
I ja sam vještičica  :Grin:  ima na forumu i vjestica, al' ona još ne šije platnene pelene  :Wink:

----------


## mamina mica

Sorry zbog imena vještičice.   :Embarassed:  
Kad sam pricala sa gosp. koja prodaje prese rekla je da je to mjera u mm. A za americke ne znam da pretvaram. Mozda da mi posalju drikere pa da izmjerim...Potrajace znam...Negdje sam procitala, na forumu, da drikeri iz ZG i nisu kvalitetni pa se zato dvoumim koje da uzmem. Kad bi mi se javio neko ko ima presu....

----------


## vještičica

No frks, ovo za ime je samo šala  :Kiss:  
A za drikere ti ne umijem dalje pomoći, sori  :Smile:

----------


## lilamili

supač miljica  :Wink:  
ovo za prešu i drukere i mene zanima al kolko sam ja shvatila jedna je cura/žena  na forumu napisala da je kupila tu prešu u Omnitehu i da joj nisu pasali nastavci naručeni iz Amerike, a da su ovi iz Omniteha završili u smeću  pa sad ne znam više  :/ 
ne znam koliko uopće loši mogu bit drukeri, svakako ak nađeš odgovor na svoja pitanja obznani i nama za svaki slučaj   :Grin:

----------


## mamina mica

evo jedne taze ispod masine

http://public.fotki.com/naidah/fitte.../dscf2793.html

za drikere se jos nisam odlucila, najvise bih voljela kad bi se nasla dobra dusa i sve mi to donese iz Amerike  :Laughing:  

 a moze se i bez drikera...

----------


## lilamili

mamina mica pelena je strašna :shock: 
definitivno se može bez drukera, čičci su meni zakon, imam zaštitne sa drukerima i moram priznat da iako ih još nisam isprobala na bebi izgleda mi praktičnije kopčanje čičcima
al šalu na stranu i ja bi rado prešu i drukere, čisto da bude zanimljivije
ja ludujem po Etsy-ju i gledam šta sve tamo ima za kupit , aishwarya   :Evil or Very Mad:  , evo baš sam maloj sašila torbicu po uzoru na jednu koju sam tamo vidjela

----------


## vještičica

*mamina mica*  :Klap:  super izgleda!

----------


## mamina mica

Hvala, hvala  :D 

Mislila sam sarati po njoj, tipa brkova, nosa i sl. ali malena mi nije dala...  :Razz:   Iduci put.

----------


## triplemama

Mamina mica   :Zaljubljen:

----------


## aishwarya

> ja ludujem po Etsy-ju i gledam šta sve tamo ima za kupit , aishwarya


  :Embarassed:  
A sto reći, nit ja nisam bolja..stigli mi neki preslatki materijali, a ja nemam flanela. Emporio mi najbliži, a tamo tvrde da je flanel zimski materijal pa ga stoga nema smisla držat ljeti  :/ 
I tako proizvodnja stoji.
*Mamina mico* pelena je ludnica! Super mi je kako svaka šivalica ima svoj stil.

----------


## lilamili

:Razz:  ma Etsy je zakon, dobila sam sto ideja za šivanje svega i svačega i što da kažem - mašina radi i radi ( kad god imam vremena ) - ak me istjeraju iz kuće zna se tko je kriv  :Laughing:  
da i meni je super što svatko ima svoj stil pelenica, zato ih ja do daljnjeg ne šijem jer želim vidjet koji kroj  će najbolje pasati mojoj bebici
a materijal se gomila  8)

----------


## ivana1804

MOLIM VAS POMOC!!!  :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:  
Dal mi neko može objasnit od pocetka izradu pelena kod kuce?
Znaci od materijala koje koristite,kako se rade ulošci za pelene ..krojevi,drukeri ili cicak...
bas sam tele za pelene,a htjela bi svojoj bebi napravit barem jednu kad dođe na svijet..inace imam dara za sivanje,ali u ovim svim podacima sam se izgubila totalno  :Sad: ((
Da mi neko pošalje slikicu gotove pelene i kak ste ju od pocetka radile...
Najzahvalnija na svijetu cu vam bit  :Smile:

----------


## aishwarya

Jesi li pogledala upute kod vještičice, korak po korak? Meni je to najviše pomoglo.

----------


## ivana1804

nisam ....
gdje to mogu pogledat ?

----------


## ivana1804

mislis na krojeve za sivanje na drugom dijelu?
to sam vidla i skinula par stvari samo bas ne kuzim kak dalje ...bas bi m itrebo to neko pokazat..ak nista otici cu nekom ko se razumije u krojeve pa da mi objasni...brzo pamtim osim ak me nije lupila trudnicka tupavost  :Smile: )

----------


## aishwarya

Pelenuške my way, imaš link u potpisu. 
Ako te još što bude zanimalo, tu sam  :Smile:

----------


## triplemama

Evo na  ovo je mislila. Slavne Vještičicine upute za šivenje
Hvala Vještičici po njima sam i ja sašila prvu pelenu   :Kiss:

----------


## triplemama

Valjda se Vještičica neljuti što joj ovoliko publiciramo album ali meni je stvarno pomoga. Ne bih mogla maknuti bez njega   :Grin:

----------


## ivana1804

hvala curke...da je bar neko objašnjenje kraj svake slikice...
kroj sam skinula sa neta....
ali neke stvari i dalje ne kuzim....
stvarno sam smotana  :Embarassed:

----------


## ivana1804

a bože jesam glupa...sad sam skuzila da je sve objasnjeno ispod slike  :Smile: )
sorry   :Embarassed:

----------


## ivana1804

E ovak..
još me zanima dal je ta napravljena pelena one size?

----------


## mamina mica

Zao mi je da ovako upadam ali da se pohvalimo da je Hena dobila drustvo u albumu pelenica...  :Love:  
slatkog tarzana  :Heart:

----------


## lilamili

mamina mica jel ova s majmunčićima, baš je guuuba   :Razz:  
ivana 1804  da bi pelena bila one size trebala bi imat drukere raspoređene tak da se može smanjit ak me kužiš, i da ti pomognem ja sam mjesec dana proučavala pelene po internetu i forumu jer sam zapravo imala namjeru kupit gotove ( sve dok nisam naletila na mame šivalice ovdje prisutne ), onda kad sam odlučila da ću probat sama šivat još sam jedno dva tjedna proučavala krojeve, upute i slično po internetu ( i meni je vještičica uveelike  pomogla ), onda je po malo krenulo, uglavnom kao i sve treba neko vrijeme da sva sila informacija sjedne, sad mi je drago da nisam sašila veliku količinu pelena odjednom jer što više vrijeme prolazi ( a ja se i dalje informiram   :Wink:  ) sve više pronalazim bolja rješenja i propuste kod sašivenih pelena  :Mad:  , tak da ti ja toplo preporučam da ne žuriš nigdje već uživaj u svim tim krasnim uradcima dok ne skužiš sve finte  :Grin:

----------


## lilamili

:Laughing:  
tek sad sam vidla   :Embarassed:  
mali je stvarno ko pravi flinstones   :Smile:

----------


## vještičica

Prisutna 8)
Sašivene pelene u albumu su sve single size, tj. jedne veličine, otprilike M-L. 
Nisam nikad šila OS pelene. Nisam imala dovoljno drikera, a i kako bi mogla iznova šiti kad ih šmizla ne bi prerastala  :Wink:

----------


## mamina mica

Hajde sad šivalice i nešivalice,

imam pelenu radjenu po šnitu very baby, imate slikicu gotove pelene i modela http://public.fotki.com/naidah/moje-.../dscf2789.html

meni se nesto bas i ne svidja, i velicina je M a na modelu vidite da je skoro knap u struku. Ona inace odlicno pasuje i ima i naprijed i pozadi gumu, kao i izmedju nogu. Nemojte gledati šavove jer nemam pravu opremu...  :Embarassed:  

Molim vas dajte mi svoje mišljenje šta da mjenjam

I evo slike malog tarzana koji je usao u Heninu raju

http://public.fotki.com/naidah/hena/tarzan.html

----------


## vještičica

produži uši

----------


## lilamili

:D baš je slatko, e da možda bi bilo bolje čičke na ušima il stavit što bliže rubu il da prelazi malo van ko kak radi aishwarya

----------


## vještičica

Našla velur kod svojih dragih teta u dućanuuuu! :D :D :D
Biće još pelenicaaaa!
BTW, ako se neko pita što će nam još (osim za maminu zabavu  :Laughing:  ) krivac je - baka. Sveki je u slinoj želji da pomogne prepeglala platnene  :Sad:  Iz stroja je ispalo ravno 15 pelena!  :Crying or Very sad:  Sreća u nesreći je da su sve pocket i sve skroz nove pelene bile ili prljave ili već složene. Tako da nam *treba* još pelena  :Grin:

----------


## mamina mica

Ako je bio pamuk, zasto se ne bi smjele peglati? Sta je bilo tacno?
Da se nikome ne ponovi...

----------


## vještičica

Otišla guma :šmrc: kad uzmeš pelenu u ruke izgleda kao da nikad i nije imala gumu oko nogu ili za leđima  :Sad: 
Teoretski, mogu se peglati, ali ne i guma.

----------


## mamina mica

Ma zamjeni samo gumu, nasij novu. Ja sam upravo mijenjala cicak  :Evil or Very Mad:  
Nakon puno pranja prestao je da hvata. Najgore je da sam ga sasila na nekoliko pelena i sve odreda sam morala mijenjati. Znam tacno radnju koja je i vise me nece vidjeti tamo....  :Evil or Very Mad:   Inace sam jako nezadovoljna kvalitetom cicka da sad kupujem po metar i probavam...  :Razz:  
Najbolji mi je bio sto sam kupila u tapetarskoj radnji i jako je sirok skoro 11cm i rezem ga kako hocu... ali ima samo roza boja.  :Laughing:

----------


## vještičica

Komplikovano zamijeniti gumu, sve su štepane uokolo. Prije sašijem ganjc novu pelenu nego zamijenim jedne gume na staroj :/ Sreća je da je barem 7-8 komada već skoro prerasla, pa sam ih lako prebolila  :Laughing:  Jedino mi žao rodine puse :šmrc: 
Kod nas nema takva specijalizovana radnja, pa čičak kupujem kod svojih teta u radnji na kilo -> 1m=1KM  :Grin:  , ima raznih boja. Neki hvataju super, neki otpuste s vremenom, neki se "skuvaju" u pranju pa već nakon par pranja ne drže. Već sam se izvještila da prepoznam  dugovječnu sortu  :Laughing:  Bilo bi mi super da ima tako široki da ne moram svaki put sastavljati po dva čička za pelenu :/

----------


## mamina mica

Ako hoces da ti kupim pa posaljem postom, ima samo roza boja ako nije doslo nesto novo, metar je bio 5KM ako se nesto nije promjenilo. Ovaj super drzi, cak i previse..

----------


## vještičica

Ma jok, ne treba, ali hvala do neba na ponudi  :Love:  
Danas sam kupila tamnoplavi, roza, bordo, narandžasti i bijeli  :Grin:  
Sad još da šmizi zaspi u predvišenom roku... :trljam_ruke_i_smješkam_se:

----------


## vještičica

> a bože jesam glupa...sad sam skuzila da je sve objasnjeno ispod slike )
> sorry


Zbog ovoga sam stavila _Uputstva su ispod svake slike!_ u opis albuma  :Laughing:

----------


## aishwarya

> Jedino mi žao rodine puse :šmrc:


Samo od jednog peglanja?!
Katastrofa, ja uvijek prepeglam pelene, ako nisu iz sušilice.

----------


## vještičica

Baka je to temeljno prepeglala, na najjačoj temperaturi, i sve lijepo izravnala  :Rolling Eyes:  
Valjda je mislila da to tako treba... 
Poslije smo se ja i MM od muke smijali i "čudili se" kako im nije i "crtu" izvukla kao na pantalonama  :Laughing:

----------


## miljica

a ja se bas pitala da li platnene smeju da se peglaju  :? 

zao mi jer flanel posle pranja izgleda tako zguzvano kao da su ga kravice zvakale... a i nekako je grublji  :Sad:  znaci smem, ali ne preko lastisa? i ne bas na najjace?
i koji bese ono savet za pranje, a da bi bile mekse? zaboravila sam, a sad ne mogu da nadjem   :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## mamina mica

Ja stavim u pretinac za omeksivac malo alkoholnog sirceta i uopste se ne osjete na sirce vec pravo lijepo mirisu

----------


## triplemama

> tek sad sam vidla   
> mali je stvarno ko pravi flinstones


To je moj flinston   :Zaljubljen:   dobili pelenicu na poklon

HVALA MMica

----------


## triplemama

Vještičice je li to došao pamučni velur u onu talijansku metražu "na kilu" da idem tražiti i kod nas?

----------


## vještičica

> Vještičice je li to došao pamučni velur u onu talijansku metražu "na kilu" da idem tražiti i kod nas?


Jok, tete izvukle odnekud iz dubina skladišta jednu malu trubu, only for me  :Smile: 
Znaju da ja jedina to kupujem, mnogo vole šmizi i poslije malo čuđenja oduševljene su što joj šijem pelene. A velur im stoji Bog-zna-od-kad u skladištu. Tako da sam ja pazarila preostala cca 2m. Kad će ponovo doći (i da li će uopšte) niko ne zna. Kod njih stižu restlovi iz Italije, i nikad ne znaju tačno šta će doći od materijala. Pregledaj dobro kod tvojih teta, možda ima, ali one ne znaju da je to velur.  :Kiss:

----------


## lilamili

:Sad:  ja se zaljubila u velur, al kod nas ga još nisam ni našla, dobro obzirom da ne smijem i ne mogu šetkat   :Crying or Very sad:   i nisam gledala u puno dućana al pretpostavljam da ni nema ko i većine svega što mi treba
nego jel netko u zadnje vrijeme naručivao iz Very baby? imam dojam da su poskupili poštarinu   :Evil or Very Mad:   čisto sam išla gledat koliko bi me došli neki materijali i šokirala sam se kad sam skužila da im je poštarina duplo skuplja od materijala :/  nažalost to je previše za mene

----------


## aishwarya

> nego jel netko u zadnje vrijeme naručivao iz Very baby? imam dojam da su poskupili poštarinu    čisto sam išla gledat koliko bi me došli neki materijali i šokirala sam se kad sam skužila da im je poštarina duplo skuplja od materijala :/  nažalost to je previše za mene


Ja mislim da su uvijek bili skupi. Jel bi se isplatilo podijelit narudžbu, i meni ponešto treba...

----------


## lilamili

mislim da razlika nije bitna   :Evil or Very Mad:  
evo ja gledala, kad sam prošli put naručivala naručila sam 2 y velura i 1 y pula i platila sam 200 kn sa poštarinom, sad isto to sa poštarinom dođe 250 kn  :/ , a baš su dobili neke novitete ( vuneni jersej, mikrofibru ), sve u svemu ak 1yd velura dođe otprilike 7 USD poštarina za to je oko 14 USD :?  dakle 1yd velura bi bio sve zajedno oko 100 kn što je poprilično ( tolko je i bamboo velur tak da  :/  ) niš se bitno ne mjenja sa količinom a ja se moram priznat bojim carine 
a ja još uvijek ne vjerujem da negdje kod nas nema velura ( našla sam pamučni al 100 % pamuk ( i dođe 70 kn ) i nije rastezljiv i mekan ko onaj iz verybaby koji je 70 %pamuk

----------


## aishwarya

> našla sam pamučni al 100 % pamuk ( i dođe 70 kn ) i nije rastezljiv i mekan ko onaj iz verybaby koji je 70 %pamuk


Gdje?

----------


## lilamili

u Pamigu, al imaju samo bijelu i neke tamne ( crna, smeđa ), ja sam iskoristila za maramice jer je materijal sličan ko tanji frotir ( al opet ponavljam ne tako mekan ) pa će dobro poslužit za brisuckanje

----------


## aishwarya

Pogledala sam VB, ne sjećam se više kako je bilo prije, ali sada imaju samo opciju slanja Priority Mail, što je puno brže ali i puno skuplje.

----------


## triplemama

[quote="vještičica"]


> Jok, tete izvukle odnekud iz dubina skladišta jednu malu trubu, only for me 
> Znaju da ja jedina to kupujem, mnogo vole šmizi i poslije malo čuđenja oduševljene su što joj šijem pelene. A velur im stoji Bog-zna-od-kad u skladištu. Tako da sam ja pazarila preostala cca 2m. Kad će ponovo doći (i da li će uopšte) niko ne zna. Kod njih stižu restlovi iz Italije, i nikad ne znaju tačno šta će doći od materijala. Pregledaj dobro kod tvojih teta, možda ima, ali one ne znaju da je to velur.


Ma vjerovatno da neznaju, a kada kažem za šta će mi  :shock:  Idem u ponedeljak malo bolje pogledati.

----------


## lilamili

:Sad:  sve mi se čini da je u BiH bolji izbor tkanina nego kod nas
eh, ja se doista trudim ne otkriti tetama prodavačicama za što mi treba neki materijal jer mi se ne da gledat takve  :shock: face ( bilo da mi spomenuto treba za pelene il nešto drugo ) nekako imam dojam da me ne shvaćaju ozbiljno

----------


## miljica

> sve mi se čini da je u BiH bolji izbor tkanina nego kod nas
> eh, ja se doista trudim ne otkriti tetama prodavačicama za što mi treba neki materijal jer mi se ne da gledat takve  :shock: face ( bilo da mi spomenuto treba za pelene il nešto drugo ) nekako imam dojam da me ne shvaćaju ozbiljno


i ovde je ista situacija... prodavacice su ili totalno zbunjene ili me gledju kao neko cudo prirode, narocito ako je jos i n. samnom u marami, onda nam nema spasa   :Laughing:

----------


## mamina mica

Mene prodavacice u svakoj radnji znaju i vise me cudno ne gledaju   :Laughing:   vise su se navikle i iznose pred mene sve sto imaju  :Laughing:  Jer svaki put im pokupujem i obraduju mi se.  :Laughing:

----------


## lilamili

meni se baš i ne raduju  :Razz:  , je da potrošim svaki put al ih zato zagnjavim za po pol metra od svakog materijala ( a nekad i manje ak mi treba) tako da se narežu  :Grin:

----------


## vještičica

Ooooo, meni se itekako obraduju  :Grin:  
Redovno svaki put ostavim kod njih barem 50KM. 
Prekjuče sam kupovala platno za nadzavjese, skupa sa platnom za pelene, čičkom i nekim koncima - ni manje ni više nego ravno 100KM  :Embarassed:  
I ne obradovale mi se svaki put  :Laughing:

----------


## aishwarya

> nego jel netko u zadnje vrijeme naručivao iz Very baby? imam dojam da su poskupili poštarinu    čisto sam išla gledat koliko bi me došli neki materijali i šokirala sam se kad sam skužila da im je poštarina duplo skuplja od materijala :/  nažalost to je previše za mene


Good news, pitala sam zašto je poštarina tako slupa i odgovorili mi da im je sustav pošandrcao i izgubila se opcija First Class. Za koji dan su obećali to srediti.
Bit će još materijala za nas!!!

----------


## aishwarya

Nova pelena 1 i nova pelena 2. Isti kroj, novi materijali   :Smile:

----------


## mamina mica

Onaj je famozan zeleni materijal   :Heart:   :Heart:   Sigurno si kupila preko net-a... Molim te kada malenoj obuces pelenu kako joj paše. Mozes li je slikati sa novom zelenom baš da vidim kako joj stoji jer ja imam slican kroj ali mi se ne svidja, kao da joj je mala u struku...

----------


## aishwarya

> Onaj je famozan zeleni materijal     Sigurno si kupila preko net-a...


  :No-no:  
U Dubravi, u Bonoteksu...

----------


## makka

Odlični noviteti   :Klap:  

sviđa mi se ovo kako radite čičak, moram probati, jel to opšivate cik cakom?
zbog funkcilonalnosti ili izgleda?

*aishwarya*, tvoje su isto po ottobre kroju?

ja sam uspjela napraviti pelene koje je Eli prerasla u mjesec dana, genijalka   :Rolling Eyes: 
ne znam jel su se skupile ili ih je stvarno prerasla, uglavnom opet smo na knap sa pelenuškama i mama mora hitno za mašinu...

----------


## aishwarya

Evo još jedna pelena .
poslikala sam je tako da se vidi da nije preuska u struku.  :Wink:  Model spava.
Super ti je najnovija pelena, mamina mico. I vidim da imaš kvalitetniji čičak od mene.
makka, rađeno je po ottobre kroju, ali sam ga toliko mijenjala da više ne znam koliko uopće sliči originalu.

----------


## mamina mica

Ma ja. I meni tako ispadne kad je zakopcam odnosno zacickam. Ispada da nam uopste ne treba zenski cicak u sredini samo sa strane - kod ovakvog tipa pelene. 
Inace mi smo spavali u PUR-u veceras sa dvije tetra pelene unutra, i bile su pune ujutro... pelena nije promocila ali se mamina vrijednica tako uneredila   :Laughing:   da je izaslo sa strane...  :Laughing:   Ne sjecam se kad je zadnji put bilo toliko "zlata". Bogata sam...

----------


## vještičica

Super su vam pelenice  :Klap: 
mamina mico, šta je do guze u pocket pelenama?

----------


## mamina mica

Do guze je debeli pamuk, tkano kao zersej sa jedne strane a vatasto sa druge. Oni to prodaju kao materijal za bebi deke. Super je materijal i sve sam im odnjela..  :Laughing:  Poslije nekoliko pranja se malo sceba pa izgleda kao pokvasena vata ali je i dalje super i jako dobro upija. Imam takav i tamnoplavi.

----------


## vještičica

Hvala  :Kiss: 
Izgledalo mi mucasto, pa da pitam šta je  :Wink:

----------


## miljica

mamina mica i aishwarya,   :Klap:  

i mi imamo par noviteta

i mene zanima ovo sto pita makka o sivanju cicka, pa molim iskusnije sivalice da daju odgovor  :Smile:

----------


## lilamili

ne znam zašto ne dobivam mail da ima novih odgovora na ovoj temi  :? ,  inače bi vas već odavno sve ishvalila, imam dojam da ste sve bolji i bolji  :D ( ako je to ikako više moguće ), sve su pelenice preeeslatke, ma morat ću se zaletit u Bonoteks, koliko je tamo taj materijal ? ( to je flanel jel tak aishwarya ), sve u svemu baš sam lijepo napasla oči  :Grin:

----------


## mamina mica

miljice, sto se tice cicka, ja prvo odrezem duzinu koju zelim, onda sastavim muski i zenski pa ih zajedno zaoblim i stavim od pola na masinu i prosijem gusti cik cak i tako u krug opet do pola, onda ga takvog stavim na usi pelene i nastavim sivati tamo gdje sam stala opet cik cakom i u krug. Nije tesko ali je bolje da je cicak malo deblji jer ga je lakse uhvatiti. To je dobro raditi na pelenama koje se kopcaju cicak na cicak a ne da su usi puno razdvojene jer onda nema smisla. Ja sad svaki cicak sijem gustim cik cakom jer mi je tako najljepse izgeda.

----------


## vještičica

gusti cik-cak bod koristim iz praktičnih i estetskih razloga
praktični: ivica čička se ne uvrće i ne cufla kao kad se zašije ravnim bodom
estetski: pa ljepše je tako   :Grin:  
a nepraktična strana cijele ujdurme - Ruža se nekad joguni, pa preskače :mad: i ode mnooogo konca  :Laughing:

----------


## kole

Evo i mene sa novom gomilicom za nasu novu prijateljicu Simonidu...
http://public.fotki.com/simsir/nasep...onidanove.html

----------


## triplemama

Kole pelenice su  :D 
Htjela bi te pitati za ove zaštitne od fleecea jeli se i one moraju lanolizirati ili je to neki posebni fleece?

----------


## kole

Hvala triplemama  :Smile:  , a fleece nisam lanolizirala nema potrebe a inace je najdeblji koji sam mogla naci zato je boja bezveze... imala sam pokusaja sa tanjim ali to ne radi a stavila sam i dva sloja za svaki slucaj... guza je ogromna u tome... a mi smo takve koristili za noc ili pocket fleece.

----------


## aishwarya

:Klap:  Kole!

----------


## lilamili

kole netko će bit jako sretan  :D 
a evo i napokon još jedne pelenice ( znam da sam rekla da više neću al nisam mogla odoljet ) 
http://public.fotki.com/lilamili/pla...ce/508025.html
aishwarya ono za very baby je zaista prekrasna vijest, ja sam se već ubedirala   :Grin:

----------


## aishwarya

> aishwarya ono za very baby je zaista prekrasna vijest, ja sam se već ubedirala


  :Smile: 
Javi jesu li popravili, ak budeš kupovala.

----------


## triplemama

lilamili super je  :D  :D  prava Muttica   :Zaljubljen:  
Postala si prava šivalica   :Klap:

----------


## lilamili

:Bouncing:  a baš uživam u tome



> Javi jesu li popravili, ak budeš kupovala.


naravno da ću kupovat čim to udese   :Razz:  [/quote]

----------


## aishwarya

Oprosti lilamili, zaboravih pogledati pelenicu - i super je!

----------


## kole

lilamili  :Klap:  divna je

----------


## lilamili

hvala   :Kiss:  , ma ja nikako da dočekam da stavim te pelenice na bebu ( vrijeme nekako tako sporo prolazi u posljednje vrijeme )

----------


## kole

evo jos nesto novih najzad potrosen plavi flanel pa .....
http://public.fotki.com/simsir/nasepelene/roze.html

----------


## lilamili

kole vidim da se i ti zabavljaš  :D 
nego proganjaju me s Etsya jer sam za jedan materijal dala neutralan feedback  :Mad:

----------


## aishwarya

> kole vidim da se i ti zabavljaš  :D 
> nego proganjaju me s Etsya jer sam za jedan materijal dala neutralan feedback


Tko? I zašto?

----------


## lilamili

ma ja priznam da sam picajzla 8) , a eto nisam ni znala ustvari za šta služi taj feedback al sam za dva različita prodavača i materijala dala neutralan feedback iz razloga što sam očekivala malo neprozirnije materijale a i bili su poprilično žuti ( dobro to je otišlo s pranjem ), uglavnom na kraju je ispalo da sam ja jedina od valjda 200-tinjak kupaca koji nisu dali ocijenu plus  već neutralnu i to bez ikakvog obrazloženja i sad mi stalno šalju mailove da zašto sam dala takvu ocijenu, a meni neugodno   :Embarassed:   i da je povučem ( a ja ne znam kak )   :Grin:  , moram priznat da se ti amerikanosi stvarno brinu oko svakog kupca ( možda i malo previše )

----------


## aishwarya

> ma ja priznam da sam picajzla 8) , a eto nisam ni znala ustvari za šta služi taj feedback al sam za dva različita prodavača i materijala dala neutralan feedback iz razloga što sam očekivala malo neprozirnije materijale a i bili su poprilično žuti ( dobro to je otišlo s pranjem ), uglavnom na kraju je ispalo da sam ja jedina od valjda 200-tinjak kupaca koji nisu dali ocijenu plus  već neutralnu i to bez ikakvog obrazloženja i sad mi stalno šalju mailove da zašto sam dala takvu ocijenu, a meni neugodno    i da je povučem ( a ja ne znam kak )   , moram priznat da se ti amerikanosi stvarno brinu oko svakog kupca ( možda i malo previše )


Pa reci im zašto, a ako želiš povući ocjenu pitaj kako. Ako su materijali žuti od stajanja to je svakako konkretan razlog, po mojem mišljenju.

----------


## lilamili

tako sam i napravila, jedan mi je poslao poruku da sam onda mogla njima poslati mail o tome prije nego sam stavila ocijenu pa da bi mogla vratit materijal, a od drugog još čekam odgovor, iskreno nije me briga dala sam ocijenu koju sam smatrala da zaslužuju al sam se baš iznenadila kako ih je to šokiralo ( a vjerojatno im smeta zato što to svi vide )  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## mamina mica

Ma uvijek imas pravo da das svoje misljenje bez obzira kako se to drugima svidjalo. Kako bi bilo da svi mislimo na isti nacin?

----------


## lilamili

ma znam, a šta bi tek bilo da sam dala negativnu ocijenu   :Rolling Eyes:   tko zna možda bi mi došli doma   :Laughing:

----------


## lilamili

eto i mojih zadnjih pelenica prije neg dođe beba :D 
http://public.fotki.com/lilamili/pla.../p6070004.html 
kad se vratim iz bolnice hoću vidjet da se nešto i radilo   :Grin:

----------


## triplemama

Gdje nađe ovako sladak materijal za zaštitne   :Zaljubljen:  

SRETNO da nam beba dođe zdrava i vesela kad je čekaju ovako divne pelenice   :D  :D  i vrijedna mamica   :Kiss:

----------


## mamina mica

Sretno i da nam se bebica nanosa pelena  :Heart:

----------


## lilamili

a nanosat će ih se sigurno   :Laughing:  
materijal bebe na oblacima je s Etsyja ( već dugo ga čuvam ), zaista je prekrasan

----------


## LIMA

lilamili, pelenica je premedena!!!   :Heart:  

Nego, upravo se spremam na šivanje svoje prve pelene i imam nekoliko pitanja:
Koliko slojeva stavljate kada šijete pocket pelenu? 
Što vam se pokazalo kao najbolje platno za uložak?
Vidjela sam da neke imaju pelene koje su između nogica ravne, a neke koje su tu su malo sužene (poput gaćica, ako kužite što mislim). Kako je bolje?

----------


## aishwarya

:Klap:  Lilamili, super su, osobito zaštitne. 
Sretno   :Love:

----------


## Fana

Cure, gledam ja te vaše radove i jaaako sam ljubomorna   :Embarassed:  . Recite ima li koja da je, motivirana pelenama, naučila šivati? Ali ono, da prije nije imala pojma. Ili ste sve iskusne šivalice od ranije? (Ima li nade za nas neznalice?)

----------


## aishwarya

> Cure, gledam ja te vaše radove i jaaako sam ljubomorna   . Recite ima li koja da je, motivirana pelenama, naučila šivati? Ali ono, da prije nije imala pojma. Ili ste sve iskusne šivalice od ranije? (Ima li nade za nas neznalice?)


Ja nisam imala pojma... Nisam prije niti porubila hlače, ali imam veliku volju   :Wink:

----------


## mamina mica

Ja sam za to da nista nije kasno za poceti bilo kada, samo ako se ima volje. MM-ov pradedo je studirao medicinu u 70-oj godini 8)  da je zavrsio bio bi mu to treci fakultet. Samo polako i sretno. 
Ja sam uz mamu sivala a onda kad sam se udala nikako a sad radim ko masina  :Laughing:

----------


## vještičica

Ja šijem odmalena  :Aparatic: 

*lilamili* pelene su  :Zaljubljen:  Kad je "_dan D_"?

----------


## makka

> Cure, gledam ja te vaše radove i jaaako sam ljubomorna   . Recite ima li koja da je, motivirana pelenama, naučila šivati? Ali ono, da prije nije imala pojma. Ili ste sve iskusne šivalice od ranije? (Ima li nade za nas neznalice?)


evo me   :Smile:  

prvo sam se borila sa mašinom, slala ju na servis jer sam bila uvjerena da mašine ne valja, a ne šivalica   :Laughing:  

no krenulo je polako   :Smile: 

šivala sam robicu za lutke kad sam bila mala   :Grin:  ali na mašini sam počela raditi tek s pelenama

----------


## lilamili

ja nisam primila ni iglu u ruku nikad, sve dok nisam eto ostala trudna, prisiljena na mirovanje i surfanje po internetu, najprije sam se oduševila pelenama i imala ih namjeru kupit i onda naletjela na mamice šivalice i odlučila kupit mašinu i tako je krenulo, ali ja proučavam i isprobavam krojeve već četiri pet mjeseci pomalo, ništa nije teško ak ti je to gušt   :Grin:

----------


## kole

> Koliko slojeva stavljate kada šijete pocket pelenu? 
> Što vam se pokazalo kao najbolje platno za uložak?
> Vidjela sam da neke imaju pelene koje su između nogica ravne, a neke koje su tu su malo sužene (poput gaćica, ako kužite što mislim). Kako je bolje?


Za pocket stavim dva ili tri sloja ukoliko je materijal tanak poput nekih zerseja, a najcesce sam u pocket stavljala tetru ili mali frotir.
A za model  moras sama izvaliti sta tvom bebacu bolje pase  :Smile:

----------


## vještičica

Ima svašta novo kod nas   :Grin:

----------


## LIMA

Baš kad sam se nabrijala za šivanje pelena dođe Vještičica i ubije me u pojam   :Laughing:  

Jednu sam iskrojila i ručno sašila da vidim kako to uopće izgleda, čini mi se da će biti dobra. 
Kupila sam neki debeli flanel za izvana, do guze će isto biti flanel a u pelenu sam (što mislite o tome) planirala staviti inlet - od pamuka je, nije tvrd kad se opere, a djeluje mi dosta gusto i ne tako lako promočivo. 

P.S. Vještice, ona vunonamatalica što je tata napravio, jel to zamjena za ono ukočeno držanje ruku pa ti netko na njih namata vunu? Ako je, pamtim djetinjstvo između ostalog i po tome jer mi je mama puno štrikala, a ako taj posao kod vas radi radi TM potpuno shvaćam njegov polet da napravi zamjensko pomagalo!

----------


## makka

*vještičica*  :Naklon:  

za sve, pelene, igračkice i posebni za Toshibu   :Klap:  

jesi ti to friško nabavila endlericu ili imaš otprije?

odlične su CB like   :Smile:

----------


## mamina mica

Super pelenice   :Heart:  

Svaka cast na endlerici, ja vidjela kolika je to skalamerija, mislim na industrijsku i odmah odustala. Voljela bih ipak imati neku kucnu za malu upotrebu, ali ne znam koju? Ako ima neko iskustva, savjet bi dobrodosao.

----------


## vještičica

@ *LIMA*



> Baš kad sam se nabrijala za šivanje pelena dođe Vještičica i ubije me u pojam


hvala  :Aparatic:  trudim se, trudim  :Laughing: 
elem, vunomotalica služi da se na nju pori vuna od odjevnog predmeta koji upravo postaje bivši odjevni predmet i počinje da biva vunica  :Grin: 
Tako smotana vuna (kod nas se to zove "kančelo") se može lakše oprati da se ispravi. E, a onda, ako ne umiješ drugačije, loviš nekoga da je drži na rukama a ti motaš klupče. Mi iz advanced grupe motamo solo, sa koljena 8)
BTW mislim da ti inlet neće opravdati očekivanja vezano za (ne)promočivost.

@*makka*

Endlerica je mamina. Onomad smo se dugo i uspješno družile. A onda mi se u više navrata pokvarila :mad:. 
Pa sam naravno, u više navrata plaćala popravak  :Evil or Very Mad: . 
Stoga se naše druženje na neko vrijeme prekinulo...
Sad smo se "pomirile". 
Pelene su rezultat ponovno uspostavljene saradnje  :Smile: 

@ *mamina mica*
ova je endlerica+iberdek, Singer, 5 konaca, koštala onomad oko 2000KM evo slička

----------


## mamina mica

Evo i malo noviteta, cisto da vam ne bude dosadno    :Grin:  

http://public.fotki.com/naidah/bumgenius-like-fitted/ 

i kako smo se nosali na djecijem festivalu    8) 

http://public.fotki.com/naidah/mei-tai/dscf2799.html 
http://public.fotki.com/naidah/mei-tai/dscf2800.html

*vjesticice:* gdje ste je nabavili i ima li malo "laksih" varijanti? Kad bi jos sila sama ta bi bila najbolja   :Laughing:

----------


## vještičica

> *vjesticice:* gdje ste je nabavili i ima li malo "laksih" varijanti?


Donio čika-gastarbajter iz Njemačke  :Grin: 
Takva, bojim se, nema za manje para :/ 
Kod nas je bilo kupiti Bagatove samo endlerica, bez iberdeka, za nekih 400KM. Ali su mi izgledale kao da će se raspasti pri prvom pokušaju šivenja.

----------


## mamina mica

Šta je iberdek?

----------


## vještičica

> Šta je iberdek?


ovo

----------


## lilamili

eto vratim se ja iz bolnice nakon četiri dana odmora i imam šta vidjet - mamina mica, vještičice ja sam fest oduševljena sa novim pelenicama  :D a igračkice od vještičice neću ni komentirat - što bi dala da i ja to mogu, curke nema vam premca

----------


## triplemama

*mamina mica; vještičica*  :Zaljubljen:   ne da su lijepe nego predivne,  svaka čast

----------


## mamina mica

lilamili nije valjda sta ozbiljno? Kako je bebica?

Hvala na pohvalama.  :Love:

----------


## lilamili

ma moram na carski radi septuma rodnice i duple maternice, bojali su se da mi ne pukne maternica pa su me misli ovaj tjed. na carski al sva sreća sve je super i ipak će pričekat punih 38. tjed. tak da se moram javit za tjed. dana opet  :D , bar sam se malo odmorila a i moji su me se zaželjeli, i ljudi moji ja već zaboravila kako su novorođenčad male bebuške i sad mi se moje pelene ( one najmanje ) koje sam misla da će brzo prerast čine veelikima ( još bolje )
moram se pohvalit da mi je stigo bamboo velur s Etsya od Celtic Clothesa ( doduše čekala sam više od tri tjedna da stihne i poučena iskustvom airshwarye bila u uvjerenju da sam bacila noce i da neću vidjet taj materijal ) i to za dosta povoljnu cijenu i jako sam zadovoljna ( stvarno je mekano )

----------


## lilamili

čitala sam reklamu u novinama NIvea za intimnu njegu žene i ostala paf kad sam pročitala da se ne preporuča nositi flanel jer da on pospješuje razmnožavanje mikroba, to mi je prva informacija i više ne znam šta da mislim - ako se ne preporuča ženama da nose gaćice od flanela šta je onda sa pelenama :?

----------


## mamina mica

Ma ne vjeruj svemu što pišu, ipak je flanel pamuk. Ne vjerujem da moze biti gori od bilo koje sintetike. A ne znam ni da se gaće prave od flanela, to prvi put cujem.

----------


## lilamili

pa svakako još nisam čula da bebači imaju nekakvih infekcija zbog platnenih pelena, baš sam se iznenadila na takvu informaciju pogotovo zato što se 99 posto pelena radi upravo od flanela, 
nego eto pustili me doma na povjerenje a  ja već gledam šta bi prvo počela šivat    :Rolling Eyes:  , nego kažem ja mm-u da kupi mali paket pelena ( ove moje šivane mi se stvarno čine velike naspram malih guzičica koje sam vidla u rodilištu ) a on meni - a šta nisu zdravije ove platnene, drago mi je da ih je prihvatio prije nego što smo ih i počeli koristit  :Grin:

----------


## vještičica

Flanel može biti (a često i jeste) većim dijelom sintetički. Kad je skroz pamučni naglase da je u pitanju "cotton flanell"

----------


## miljica

> Flanel može biti (a često i jeste) većim dijelom sintetički. Kad je skroz pamučni naglase da je u pitanju "cotton flanell"


pravo zboris... jednom mi je sveki poklonila pidzamu od ovog sintetickog flanela, to je uzas zivi za nositi na kozi... dok mi je ovaj 100% pamucni super... bas sam nesto guglala i nadjoh da se bas dosta donjeg vesa i zenskog i muskog a i decijeg radi upravo od njega

----------


## lilamili

pretpostavljam da je onda ovaj koji mi kupujemo pamučni, vidiš nisam ni znala da postoji sintetički ( to je valjda ko onaj šta rade one karirane košulje), a eto rješili smo jednu nedoumicu

----------


## vještičica

> ... to je valjda ko onaj šta rade one karirane košulje ...


  :Yes:  to je taj
Kod nas je normalno za flanel, kao i za puplin, keper i slične materijale da su 100% pamučni, međutim ne moraju biti. 
Naziv samog materijala je najčešće vezan za način na koji je tkan i debljinu niti koja se pri tkanju koristi, ne nužno za njen sastav  :Wink:

----------


## lilamili

ma baš sam bedasta, sad sam se sjetila da obavezno čitam deklaracije kad kupujem materijale i da je definitivno na flanelima pisalo da je sto post pamuk, samo sam vas zagnjavila bezveze  :Rolling Eyes:  
al dobro srce mi je na mjestu već sam se bila prepala

----------


## LIMA

Prvo zahvale   :Smile:  
Hvala svima na ovoj temi jer da nisam vidjela vaše pelenice ne bih se odvažila na šivanje.  :Love:  
Sašila sam 10 komada, imam još 5 skrojenih i sad vam se uopće ne čudim jer ste "navučene" na platnene pelene.  :Laughing:  
Super je kad sama šiješ, onda možeš fino krojiti točno prema svom bebanu da mu baš stoje ko salivene!
Evo stavila sam i slikice, nisam se baš razmahala s dezenima jer sam naletjela na debeli flanel na akciji po 29 kn tako da su mi (zasad  :Smile:  ) sve pelene iste. http://public.fotki.com/malianiv/pelene-by-lima/

----------


## triplemama

LIMA super su ti pelenice   :Zaljubljen:

----------


## kole

*LIMA* divne su :D 
super je fora sa rastegljivim usima  :Heart:

----------


## LIMA

Hvala cure   :Love:  , ipak ste vi tu majstorice!
Inače, iako mi je mama krojačica nikada ništa nisam sašila. Prvo sam mislila da mi ona šije, a onda sam od nje odnijela mašinu i odlučila se sama, tako da te pelene imaju i sentimentalnu vrijednost   :Laughing:   - prva stvar koju sam sama sašila na mašini. 
Sad mi je krivo zašto nisam i ranije prešla na platnene! Moj I., inače nezainteresiran za odvikavanje od pelena, u roku samo 3 dana nakon prelaska na platnene počeo me obavještavati isti tren kad se popiški  :shock: 
Trči mi i viče: Pikio, moko, sini! (Piškio, mokro, skini!)

----------


## kole

*LIMA* bravo za malog pametnjakovica.... tako se i nama desilo taman sam se izvestila i navukla na sivanje kad je S. odlucio da vise nece pelene 8) no bice jos malih guzica za pelene te nemoj sad odustati  :Heart:

----------


## tenshi

jel ima gdje u zagrebu za kupiti drukera u boji kakvi su, npr. na rodinoj pusi  :Smile:  presla sam jedno 5-6 ducana - nama, maja, tkip, zagmag i jos neke kojima se ne sjecam imena i nista  :Sad:

----------


## vještičica

Kako mi je ovo promaklo :shock: LIMA bravo!  :Klap:  sviđa mi se fora sa kopiranjem jednokratnih 8)

Plastični drikeri samo na netu, nema u radnjama

----------


## MarikaPika

Drage moje iskusne sivalice,evo me opet ovde,i to sa jednim ozbiljnim pitanjem  :Grin: -je li koja od vas imala iskustvo i kakvo sa pamucnim mikrofiberom i da li to uopste postoji?

----------


## vještičica

nikad čula :/
mikrofiber je vrsta vlakna, ne znam da li se uopšte može napraviti od pamuka :?

----------


## mamaanita

Neko vrijeme nisam pratila što se ovdje događa i sad konačno pogledam nakon dosta vremena (imam dobar ralzog    :Smile:  ) a kad ono cijele nove kolekcije. Vidim bile ste vrijedne.. Svaka čast. Moram se i ja opet malo baciti na šivanje..

----------


## enela

*mamaanita*, čestitam  :D  :D 
A da si promijeniš potpis   :Wink:  

Moderatorice, sorry na OT.

----------


## vještičica

mamaanita jel' to malo   :Heart:  ?
:D :D :D 
Čestitamo!

----------


## vještičica

P.S. 
Stigli su drikeri preko bijela svijeta  :Wink: 
Evo razultata klik

----------


## kole

*vještičice*  sto su divne  :Klap:

----------


## mamaanita

vještičice ti si stvarno neumorna..  :Klap:

----------


## mamaanita

vještičice ti si stvarno neumorna..  :Klap:

----------


## LIMA

vještičice pelene su...   :Heart:  

Evo i ja sam bila produktivna, sašila još 9 komada, 5 onih kariranih i 4 ovakve: http://public.fotki.com/malianiv/pel.../dsc03986.html , pa virnite. 

Imam i jedan problem. Kod par komada ga guma malo steže oko nogica. Ne znam da to sada param (što bih najradije izbjegla), da ih malo ispeglam (kao vještičina svekrva, ako se ne varam   :Laughing:   ) ili da čekam da se guma sama od sebe opusti, nemam iskustva s tim, opusti li se guma uopće i nakon koliko (pretpostavljam u mom slučaju nikada, ali da kojim slučajem to nikako ne želim vrlo brzo   :Laughing:  )??

----------


## mamaanita

pelenice su za  :Klap:  
ovo za gumu nemam pojma..
a sviđa mi se i ona torta   :Razz:

----------


## vještičica

*LIMA* slobodno prepeglaj  :Laughing:  guma otpušta 100%  :Wink: 

Šala  :Smile:  Ne moraš peglati, otpustiće guma sama, upotrebom i pranjem. Jedino ako je hitnoća, onda ili prepeglaj ili opori, pa zamijeni novom.

----------


## kole

Cure vi ste neumorne  :Heart: 
*LIMA* divno  :Klap:

----------


## coccinella

Vještičice, svaka čast za ove sa drukerima.  :Naklon:

----------


## vještičica

:Aparatic: 
hvala  :Kiss:

----------


## mamina mica

Sto ovo niko ne sije :? Nije valjda da su vrucine :? 
Gdje nam je lilamili, jeli rodila

----------


## mamaanita

ja šijem, ali sam morala malo prestati jer su mi naredili strogo mirovanje...
Kad se vratim za mašinu poslikat ću novitete.. Ovim tempom i uz to mirovanje za 7 mjeseci ću valjda imati dovoljno pelena..  :Smile:

----------


## vještičica

> Sto ovo niko ne sije :? Nije valjda da su vrucine :? 
> Gdje nam je lilamili, jeli rodila


Čekaj ženska glavo, tek sam stigla s odmora!  :Laughing: 
Biće, biće još pelenica, poraslo se na moru  :Wink:

----------


## triplemama

> Sto ovo niko ne sije :? Nije valjda da su vrucine :? 
> Gdje nam je lilamili, jeli rodila


Jeste, jeste rodila je Doru 22,06 al nam se nešto nejavlja

----------


## mis-pis

*Vjesticice*, jesi li ti svojoj maloj sila zastitne od PUL-a? I, posto sam ti u albumu vidjela Thirsties zastitne, reci mi koja ti je ono velicina i od koliko do koliko kg pasu?
Vidi se da si se ispraksala s pelenama, od prve da Cuddlebunsica. Svaka tebi cast. Sto ti je rec cestita zena. :Wink:

----------


## vještičica

Nisam šila zašitne od PUL-a, kupovala sam. Thirsties zaštitne imaš ovdje, i veličine i cijene, a teta sigurno isporučuje za BiH. Sa prvima smo bili prezadovoljni (M) veća veličina je nekako prevelika, kao da su XL a ne L :/ Kao da fali još jedna veličina između :?
Sva četiri (2M i 2L) nosi i sad. Manje sa tetrama, a veće sa fitted pelenama.
A pelene, su praksa kao i sve drugo. S obzirom na moj šiveći staž i težinu projekata koje sam šila/šijem, pelene su igra  :Smile:  Lijepa, šarena i korisna igra  :Wink:

----------


## mis-pis

OK, M i L, ali da li zaista odgovaraju tezini kojoj su predvidjene? Znam za ono tipa bitan je "oblik" djeteta, ali ja to dijete jos nemam, a malo bih stvorila zalihe za svaki slucaj. :Wink:  Ovako, koliko tvoja Mici ima kg i koliko mjeseci? Moje prvo dijete je bilo bas krupno. 4 kg pri rodjenju. :Grin:

----------


## mis-pis

Vidjela iz potpisa. :Embarassed: 
To ti je kad mis leti samo na pelene. :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## mamina mica

Jos malo pa ce Milica biti bez pelena  :Smile:   Sta ce mama onda siti? Obicne gace? 8)

----------


## vještičica

Milica ima 19 mjeseci i tri dana  i nemam-pojma-koliko kila  :Grin:   :Laughing:  
Stvarno ne znam, nismo je odavno vagali. Muževa procjena je da ima blizu 15 kila (papa šest obroka, zlato mamino  :Laughing: )
Thirsties L su joj veliki oko struka za dnevnu pelenu, ali za noćnu su OK. One "stare" M veličine još nosi sa složenim tetrama+Snapi i super joj sjedaju. Ali ona jeste ta sorta "dugačke bebe" o kojoj pričaš. Zato sam joj poručila nove kavere  :Grin:  Bummis Super Brite Cover u plavoj boji i Bummis Super Whisper Wrap Flower Print, čisto da isprobam hoće li bolje pasati, a lijepi su brate  :Wink: 


A što se tiče prelaska na obične gaće, gospodična se ne da smesti :mad: Kad god pokušam da je držim bez pelene završim tako da brišem pod  :Rolling Eyes:  Ona jednostavno neće više na tutu  :Sad:  Sasvim je lijepo išla sa svojih 11-12mj. i prestala. 
Jedno vrijeme je nisam mogla nagovoriti ni da sjedne na tutu. Sad sjedne, kaže "pšššššššš!" ustane, okrene se, značajno pogleda u tutu i veli:"ni pitila!" i odšeta onako gologuza.  
Ona zna šta tražim od nje, ali *n e ć e*! 
Šta ću :smajlisliježeramenima: tako ti je to kad rodiš djetetu Karakter  :Laughing: 

A šta ću šiti, ne brigaj  :Wink:  
Ima toliko nedovršenih (i nezapočetih, čak!) projekata svih vrsta, boja i dezena, da mi treba tri mene da to postignem. Naći ću ja već neku zanimaciju  :Wink: 
Ako stignem poslikaću šta sam radila na odmoru i staviti na "svoju" temu na kreativnom kutku. Čisto da vidite da nisam besposlena  :Razz:

----------


## mis-pis

I meni se vec odavno svidjaju Bummis Super Brite jer i oni kao i Thirsties imaju onaj dodatni dio koji ide uz nogice. Mada ih neki nazivaju predebelim (valjda su od debljeg PUL-a ili stavljaju 2 sloja). I svidja mi se sto ti ne treba 5 velicina. Mislim da su 2 sasvim dovoljne. A kad si se vec "navukla" na ove strandzerske, jesi li gledala "little g pants"?
http://www.gdiapers.com/gdiapers101/...little-g-pants Pojedinacno su poskupe, ali u starter paketu vec dobijes dvoje...

----------


## mamina mica

Kad smo vec kod covera evo najnovijeg maminog
http://s378.photobucket.com/albums/o...moje%20pelene/
friske iz masine :D 
Bice uskoro novih boja

----------


## vještičica

Ova priča ide više pod "pričajmo o platnenim pelenama" i skroz je OffT
pa ćem kopi-pejstam ovu našu priču tamo, ako nemaš niš' sproću
ovo je ipak šiveća tema  :Wink:

----------


## vještičica

Kopiram sa Šivenje pelena, jer mu tamo nije mjesto:




> *Vjesticice*, jesi li ti svojoj maloj sila zastitne od PUL-a? I, posto sam ti u albumu vidjela Thirsties zastitne, reci mi koja ti je ono velicina i od koliko do koliko kg pasu?





> Nisam šila zašitne od PUL-a, kupovala sam. Thirsties zaštitne imaš ovdje, i veličine i cijene, a teta sigurno isporučuje za BiH. Sa prvima smo bili prezadovoljni (M) veća veličina je nekako prevelika, kao da su XL a ne L :/ Kao da fali još jedna veličina između :?
> Sva četiri (2M i 2L) nosi i sad. Manje sa tetrama, a veće sa fitted pelenama.





> OK, M i L, ali da li zaista odgovaraju tezini kojoj su predvidjene? Znam za ono tipa bitan je "oblik" djeteta, ali ja to dijete jos nemam, a malo bih stvorila zalihe za svaki slucaj. Ovako, koliko tvoja Mici ima kg i koliko mjeseci? Moje prvo dijete je bilo bas krupno. 4 kg pri rodjenju.





> Milica ima 19 mjeseci i tri dana  i nemam-pojma-koliko kila   
> Stvarno ne znam, nismo je odavno vagali. Muževa procjena je da ima blizu 15 kila (papa šest obroka, zlato mamino )
> Thirsties L su joj veliki oko struka za dnevnu pelenu, ali za noćnu su OK. One "stare" M veličine još nosi sa složenim tetrama+Snapi i super joj sjedaju. Ali ona jeste ta sorta "dugačke bebe" o kojoj pričaš. Zato sam joj poručila nove kavere  Bummis Super Brite Cover u plavoj boji i Bummis Super Whisper Wrap Flower Print, čisto da isprobam hoće li bolje pasati, a lijepi su brate





> I meni se vec odavno svidjaju Bummis Super Brite jer i oni kao i Thirsties imaju onaj dodatni dio koji ide uz nogice. Mada ih neki nazivaju predebelim (valjda su od debljeg PUL-a ili stavljaju 2 sloja). I svidja mi se sto ti ne treba 5 velicina. Mislim da su 2 sasvim dovoljne. A kad si se vec "navukla" na ove strandzerske, jesi li gledala "little g pants"?
> http://www.gdiapers.com/gdiapers101/...little-g-pants Pojedinacno su poskupe, ali u starter paketu vec dobijes dvoje...


E, sad da i odgovorim na pitanje  :Wink: 
Nisam znala za te pelene, ali koliko vidim to je samo kaver sa pelenama koje su biodegradable, ali se može koristiti i sa platnenima. 
Fora im je to zakopčavanje straga, ali za moj ćeif preskupa fora  :Wink:

----------


## mis-pis

Da, da, dobro da si prebacila. Sta cu kad te na sivanju *sigurno* mogu naci. :Grin:  
Salim se, malo sam se zanijela sa pitanjima. Jedno drugo vuce.  :Wink:

----------


## mis-pis

E sad kad smo na pravoj temi, ja juce kontaktirala Faith iz Bella Bottoms i raspitala za onaj fazon free s(kršitelj koda)ing-a ako narucis 12 pelena. Ne mora biti 12 iste vrste. Moze se kombinovati bilo kojih 12 da bi se free s(kršitelj koda)ing uzeo u obzir. A za nas bi to znacilo umanjeni. Ko se usudi, to je drugo pitanje. :Rolling Eyes:  



> You get free s(kršitelj koda)ing on any combination of 12 or more diapers, so you can choose anything you like!





> I give the same discount ($9) for s(kršitelj koda)ing worldwide. So for 12 diapers it would be just $22.25 to ship,





> I also put only about 1/3 of the value down on the customs form, about $40 for 12 diapers.


Ja cu vjerovatno ici na varijantu da mi posalje na US adresu.:/

----------


## mis-pis

Ovaj jest OT, ali kopirala si ga ponovo na sivanje.:? Sad je do tebe. :Razz:   Ko moze da ispravi, molim.  :Kiss:  A posto sam vec tu da ne bude uzaludan post, sve mame sivalice, imate prelijepe pelene. A za sivanje covera, dajem vam ideju  :Wink: . Meni su prelijepi.
http://hyenacart.com/mandismenagerie/index.php?c=21

----------


## mamina mica

> Kad smo vec kod covera evo najnovijeg maminog
> http://s378.photobucket.com/albums/o...moje%20pelene/
> friske iz masine :D 
> Bice uskoro novih boja


Pa ja sam na sivanju :? Ne znam gdje ste vi :?

----------


## mamaanita

a jeste uspjele zapetljati ovo gore.. nema veze bar sam se dobro nasmijala...  :Smile:

----------


## SunčicaVŽ

Kao prvo pozdrav svim forumašicama   :Kiss:  
Čitam vas već dulje vremena, trudnica sam 4 mjeseca i spremam se na šivanje platnenih pelena. Ovdje sam našla bezbroj korisnih ideja i savjeta, ali imam i par pitanja.
Kao prvo vi cure koje ste iz Zg i okolice, gdje kupujete materijale i zanima me da li ima kod nas gdje za kupiti PUL da mogu sama sašiti zaštitne gaćice?
Inače pohvala štandu s pelenama u Varaždinu na Špancirfestu gdje dobila sve info brošurice i imala priliku uživo vidjeti i pipnuti preslatke pelene "Rodina pusa"

----------


## mis-pis

Nisam vidjala da se ove tete sivalice hvale kako su u ducanu iza ugla pronasle PUL. :/ 
Znam da ga neke sigurno iz Amerike narucuju, da li sto ga kod nas nikako nema, ili sto je tako puno jeftinije. Javice ti se neka od njih. Ovaj topic "ozivi" u kasne popodnevne sate.  :Grin:

----------


## vještičica

Tako ti je to kad pokušaš bit od koristi a spaaaavaaaa ti seeee  :Embarassed:   :Laughing: 

Pisala sam moderatoricama da srede ovu moju ujdurmu, a i ako ne srede, nema veze, ko traži info, naćiće ga, evo *mis-pis* za primjer  :Wink: 


*SunčicaVŽ* dobrodošla  :Love:  vidim da si već gledala moj album  :Wink: 
Kavere ti se isplati šivati, radije kupi, a uštedi tako što ćeš sašiti pelene.
PUL se kupuje samo preko neta, i koliko se sjećam u HR se na to plaće carina (neka me isprave ako griješim)

----------


## SunčicaVŽ

Puno hvala na odgovoru cure  :Smile: 
Vještičice, bila sam na tvojoj stranici i pogledala sve slikice, preslatke su ti pelene i odlične upute za šivanje, jedva čekam da sašijem svoju prvu pelenu  :Smile: ))

----------


## mamaanita

a čim ju sašiješ moraš poslikati i pokazati nam tako da se zajedno s tobom divimo...  :Smile:

----------


## SunčicaVŽ

Naravno :Smile:  Budem poslikala  :D

----------


## mamina mica

Evo mi se uveliko spremili za more  :D 
aBd koristicemo platnene na azurnim plazama  :Grin:   Evo svjezih pelena
http://s378.photobucket.com/albums/o...albumview=grid
Budemo se slikali i na moru 8)

----------


## triplemama

> Evo mi se uveliko spremili za more  :D 
> aBd koristicemo platnene na azurnim plazama   Evo svjezih pelena
> http://s378.photobucket.com/albums/o...albumview=grid
> Budemo se slikali i na moru 8)


Čekamo slike   :Wink:

----------


## triplemama

Zaboravih napisati super pelene   :Klap:   :Zaljubljen:  mamina mica

----------


## mamina mica

> Zaboravih napisati super pelene    mamina mica


  :Love:   :Heart:   :Love:

----------


## mis-pis

Imam 10 pelena kojim sam poskidala onaj zastitni dio (ogrubio pranjem), pa sam kupila flanel (vise se i ne sjecam koliko) da ih "presvucem" (od AIO cu napraviti fitted). Interesuje me koliko otprilike materijala treba za pelene velicine L? Dimenzije, molim (da premjerim da li imam dovoljno).

----------


## vještičica

Nemam pojma, prvo operi flanel (otkuhaj) čak i više puta, jer bi se mogla nać u problemu ako to ne učiniš. Jaaaako se skuplja, vidi sličke kod mene u albumu sa pelenama, samo će ti se kazati  :Wink:

----------


## mis-pis

Oprala sam ga jos kad sam ga kupila. I negdje sam to na sigurno smjestila. :? Pa zato pitam koliko mi okvirno treba za jednu pelenu? Recimo +koliko cm od ruba pelene (da je pelena u centru, a ovo oko nje).

----------


## triplemama

*mis-pis* a koje su ti to pelene ogrubile pranjem da znamo  :?

----------


## mis-pis

Kushies Ultra. Ustvari, ogrubio je samo zastitni sloj (jer nije PUL), a pelena iznutra je sasvim uredu. Zato je treba samo malo na rekonstrukciju.  :Grin:   Takvih ionako imam malo, preferiram fitted, sa Classic varijantom sam bila prezadovoljna. Nisam ljubitelj ovih novih vjestackih materijala (tipa da bebi guza bude suha itd.)

----------


## kole

E ja sad malo upadam sa pitanjem, ne zamerite.
Koji vam je kroj za NB bio najbolji?

----------


## @n@

Cure koje šivate pelene s drukerima, koju veličinu drukera koristite?

----------


## Dolisa

> Cure koje šivate pelene s drukerima, koju veličinu drukera koristite?


vel. 20, ako ih uzimas sa snapstore-ovog sajta

----------


## vještičica

OK su i 18, isto snapstore
zasad znam samo za metalne, plastične još nismo isprobali  :Wink:

----------


## Dolisa

ma ok su i 16, cini mi se da te koristi BB, ali 20 je velicina koju velicina proizvodjaca koristi

----------


## vještičica

OffT
D. nema te duuuugoooo!  :Love:

----------


## Dolisa

vještičica   :Love:  
čitam ja vas, a rekla sam si da moram naći vremena za aktivnije virtualno druženje, barem na omiljenom mi pdf-u  :Heart:

----------


## @n@

Hvala, curke!   :Love:

----------


## mamaanita

Ajde cure, šivajte malo, dajte mi inspiraciju! Ja još uvijek moram dosta mirovati ali čim se budem bolje osjećala sjedam za mašinu.. A do tad moram dobiti puno ideja i nadahnuća a za to ste obično zaslužne baš vi   :Smile:

----------


## Fana

Još malo o drukerima. Molim vas da mi korak po korak (onako za malo priglupe) objasnite kako i gdje nabavljate drukere. Koji su sve dijelovi potrebni? Gdje se to kupi? Je li baš nužna ona glomazna presa koja koštaaaaa?
Sad sam na drugih 6 mjeseci porodiljnog i mičem se s topika za šoping pelena na ovaj.   :Laughing:

----------


## mina30

Ajme ne javljam se sest mjeseci, pocela sam raditi, a vi tu ponabavljale endlerice, iberdekove, prese za drukere! Pa postajete profesionalci, necu se ni druziti s vama   :Razz:  !

----------


## vještičica

nemam presu, a ni endlerica+iberdek nije moja

oš' se družit' samnom?  :Grin:

----------


## mis-pis

A ja nemam presu, a ni endlericu+iberdek. Cak ni posudjene. 

Moš' se družit' i sa mnom.  :Grin:

----------


## Fana

A ja imam samo maminu Singericu na ručni pogon. A htjela bih i imati "nešto" za drukere. 
Mogu se družiti s vama?

----------


## mina30

Dobro sad kad imam drustvo mogu ponovo na ovaj topik   :Laughing:  
Vidim vremena su se promjenila, naveliko se koristi pul, siva se gusset, rade se mutt-ice (za njih treba imat endlericu jel da?)
Malo sam se ulijenila, ne da mi se sivat a moram radit vece brojeve   :Smile:

----------


## mis-pis

Taman razmisljam da u ove "zimske" dane upisem kurs da i ja naucim rukovati masinom za sivanje. A nemam je. Jedino da tamo odnosim svoje krpice i natjeram ih da i to u projekat ubace. Pod obavezno. :Laughing:  
Da li mi mamina Singerica moze biti od koristi (vozi na struju  :Razz:  )?
He he *Fana*, malo ti onih koje u albumu imas? (S vremena na vrijeme provjerim stanje. OT, je li mala guza bolje?)

----------


## Fana

> He he *Fana*, malo ti onih koje u albumu imas? (S vremena na vrijeme provjerim stanje. OT, je li mala guza bolje?)


 :Smile:  Hvala na pitanju, oporavila se guza. Ali zato sad perem s mikroskopskim količinama praška i stavim na još jedan ciklus pranja "na prazno".

On topic:
Šije li netko pelene bez ikakvog kopčanja, koje se pričvrste kopčom, to jest, Snappijem? I drži li snappi pelenu kod puzača i hodača?

----------


## Engls

Meni snappy ne drži.Jedino mi je ok za tetre...

----------


## vještičica

drži tetre, frotirne i obične, drugo nisam ni probala :/

----------


## mamaanita

vidjela sam na sajmu za bebe na jednom štandu zgodnu vreću za držanje pelena koja se objesi na zid. Ima netko fotku toga ili još bolje kroj?

----------


## Fana

Evo, konačno da i ja prijavim nešto za topik. U nedostatku drukera, evo pelena sa snepijem: prva i druga.

Sašiveno na staroj maminoj Singerici na ručni pogon. Sporo, ali precizno   :Laughing:  . Prva je više bila za vježbu, s obzirom da nemam pojam o šivanju. Kroj je (kršitelj koda)y (kršitelj koda)y Snap, meni jako dragi, imam nekoliko pelena koje je po tom kroju šašila jedna forumska teta šivalica i super su. Ako netko želi, pošaljem mu mailom kroj.

----------


## Fana

Evo, konačno da i ja prijavim nešto za topik. U nedostatku drukera, evo pelena sa snepijem: prva i druga.

Sašiveno na staroj maminoj Singerici na ručni pogon. Sporo, ali precizno   :Laughing:  . Prva je više bila za vježbu, s obzirom da nemam pojam o šivanju. Kroj je (kršitelj koda)y (kršitelj koda)y Snap, meni jako dragi, imam nekoliko pelena koje je po tom kroju šašila jedna forumska teta šivalica i super su. Ako netko želi, pošaljem mu mailom kroj.

----------


## vještičica

Fana  :Klap: 
super su, posebno ona druga
koji je to kroj nikad nisam čula za te pelene?

----------


## mamina mica

Bravo  :D

----------


## Dolisa

Fana bravooooooooooo  :D  :D  :D 

 cekamo dalje....  :Grin:

----------


## aishwarya

Fana super!, Danas šaljem drukere   :Wink:

----------


## mis-pis

*Fana*, pelene su super, a krpica mi je   :Laughing:

----------


## Fana

> koji je to kroj nikad nisam čula za te pelene?


To sam našla na Hyenacart.com. Jako je sličan kroj Hillbilly Bunny pelenama. Ne znam tko je koga kopirao   :Smile:  . 
Pogledaj, ima ih u mojem albumu (dolje u potpisu).
*aishwarya*, jupi!
*mis-pis*, ideju za krpicu sam ukrala s neta. Amerikanke to šivaju i prodaju.
Cure, hvala na podršci. Zarazila sam se sa šivanjem.  I skužila sam da je dobro da mašina nije na struju, jer sam šivala obično oko ponoći   :Smile:  .(I onda moram buditi muža da mi okreće kotač jer ja ne mogu držati nategnutu lastiku i okretati u isto vrijeme   :Laughing:  .)
Koliko vam treba za jednu pelenu kod mene to traje saaatima.

----------


## Fana

Opet ja. Biste li kupile ovaj stroj?

----------


## vještičica

> Biste li kupile ovaj stroj?


Ne

----------


## Fana

> Fana prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Biste li kupile ovaj stroj?
> 
> 
> Ne


Shvatila.
Toliko je loš da ne zaslužuje ni objašnjenje.   :Laughing:

----------


## vještičica

:Aparatic:

----------


## mina30

> vidjela sam na sajmu za bebe na jednom štandu zgodnu vreću za držanje pelena koja se objesi na zid. Ima netko fotku toga ili još bolje kroj?


I ja sam to nedavno vidila i odlucila sasiti za poklon, evo slika
http://www.walmart.com/catalog/catalog.gsp?cat=435831
http://www.beau-coup.com/diaper-stacker-sachets.htm
Evo ovdje je i kroj i upute za sivanje, ali stranica se ucitava milijardu sati, pa samo ako imas zivaca
http://www.gadboisfamily.com/simple_gifts/?p=353
i sve drugo mi blokira na kompu

----------


## mina30

Ja se taman htjela vratiti u pogon, pa sjela za masinu da popravim jednu pelenu i krepala mi pedala za gas. GDJE IMA ZA KUPIT U ZAGREBU POLOVNA PEDALA ZA GAS?, imam Bagat super slavicu 555, vjerujem da su sve te pedale iste gledala sam u plavom oglasniku i nitko ne prodaje   :Sad:

----------


## vještičica

mina zovi Bagat servis, oni sigurno imaju
mislim da nije skupo
mada, kad se sad dooobro zamislim, ja je odavno nisam mijenjala, kad krepa MM otvori, popravi i sve 5  :Grin:

----------


## SunčicaVŽ

Ja imam Privilegovu mašinu koju sam dobila od Quelle-a za 300 kn jer sam preporučila novog kupca, još nisam šivala, krojim pelene pa se nadam da ću uskoro sašit svoje prve pelenice pa vam javim kakva je ta mašina  :Smile:

----------


## mamaanita

super su mi te vreće za pelene. Hvala! Baš na tako nešto sam mislila

----------


## SunčicaVŽ

Sašila sam svoju prvu pelenu :D :D Klinci su se potukli skoro čiji je medo na koju sam ju instalirala   :Laughing:  Tako da danas moram šivati dalje. Slikice stavim kad mi vrate fotić iz servisa  :Smile:

----------


## mamaanita

kad su se skoro potukli, vjerojatno izgleda jaaako dobro.. Nadam se da se taj fotić vraća ubrzo..  :Smile:

----------


## vještičica

Sit back, relax and enjoy the ride...  :Smile: 

Don't forget to click "_next_"  :Wink:

----------


## Fana

> Sit back, relax and enjoy the ride... 
> 
> Don't forget to click "_next_"


Prekrasne su   :Heart:  . Vidim, stigla i presa   :Smile:  .

----------


## mis-pis

Bez rijeci sam.  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## SunčicaVŽ

Preslatke :D :D :D

----------


## vještičica

Hvala cure  :Kiss: 




> Vidim, stigla i presa   .


Nije stigla, MM napravio  :Wink:

----------


## mamina mica

Bravo  :D

----------


## Fana

> Hvala cure 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Fana prvotno napisa
> 					
> ...


Bravo za muža, sad sam još više impresionirana.

----------


## triplemama

Vještičice predivne su.
Ti i TM ste se stvarno našli, oboje vješti sa rukama.
Svaka čast za tatu koji pravi prese (i svašta još) i mamu koja šije ovako divne pelenice (i sve drugo).

----------


## mis-pis

Sta je *minkee* i koji mu je sastav? :?

----------


## vještičica

> What is Minky? (Also sometimes spelled Minkee)
> Minky is a polyester fabric, similar to fleece but so much softer. It is truly the softest fabric available, which makes it the perfect choice for creating anything snuggly, warm, and cozy!


BTW to je *100%* poliester

----------


## mis-pis

Vise i taj poliester! Evo mu  :Razz:   :Rolling Eyes:   .

----------


## Fana

Cure pomoć!
U prilici sam kupiti Bagat Ružu, kao novu, servisiranu, za 1000 kuna. Čovjek mi ju čuva samo danas. Da kupim? Čula sam puno dobrih stvari o starim Bagaticama i zbilja me mami. A opet... 1000 kuna za rabljeni stroj?
Vještičice, što kažeš?   :Smile:

----------


## vještičica

nije puno paja  :Wink:  1000kn ~ cca 250KM
pogotovo ako je tip serviser koji na nju daje neku garanciju i/ili postoji servis tu gdje si ti.

Ja volem svoju Ružu, al' ko i svaka Bagat mašina ima probleme sa zategnutošću konca. Ali isto tako, ko i svaka Bagat mašina šije skoro sve osim betona  :Laughing: 

BTW, ako možeš, vidi postoji li u onom kompletu za održavanje providna stopica. Čisto da znam ima li uopšte (ziher sam da ima, ali ja uz svoju nisam dobila ništa).

Ako neko ima tu stopicu pa mu ne treba ili je u prilici da mi je kupi i pošalje ja ću biti jedna vrlo srećna i zadovoljna vještičica  :Smile:

----------


## Fana

Hvala, idem sutra po Ružu  :D .

Sad možda pitam gluposti, ali čemu služi prozirna stopica? I što bi sve trebalo biti u kompletu? (špulice, igle, odvijači, što još?)

----------


## vještičica

Služi za šivenje, kao i obična, metalna. Cik-cak, ravni i ostali bodovi. Mislim da je jedino nešto kraća nego metalna (ako je suditi po onima koje ima mama za Slavicu, a koje ne pašu na Ružu  :Crying or Very sad: )
Ja mnogo vezem mašinom, a ne vidim ispod metalne stopice, zato mi treba.

Pritipliz još jedared, ako nekome ne treba. Kod nas nigdje nema kupiti bilo kakvih dijelova za mašinu  :Sad: .

----------


## Fana

> Služi za šivenje, kao i obična, metalna. Cik-cak, ravni i ostali bodovi. Mislim da je jedino nešto kraća nego metalna (ako je suditi po onima koje ima mama za Slavicu, a koje ne pašu na Ružu )
> Ja mnogo vezem mašinom, a ne vidim ispod metalne stopice, zato mi treba.
> 
> Pritipliz još jedared, ako nekome ne treba. Kod nas nigdje nema kupiti bilo kakvih dijelova za mašinu .


Ruža ima novi dom! :D  :D  :D Cijelu večer se igram i isprobavam. Sreća pa mašina nije jako glasna. 
Pitala sam majstora koji mi je prodao mašinu za prozirnu stopicu, ali nema. U knjižici koja sam ja dobila piše da se veze bez stopice. Jesi sigurna da to uopće postoji za Ružu?

----------


## vještičica

Pa nisam sigurna, zato i pitam  :Wink: 
Kao što rekoh, ja uz svoju nisam dobila ništa - ni stopicu, ni držač špule, ni špule, ni knjižicu, .... NIŠTA! Kupio mi tata samo glavu mašine, za nekih 20 tadašnjih DM. Ni kutiju-kofer nemam  :Laughing:  Imam samostojeću mašinu  :Grin:  Kasnije sam uspjela nabaviti metalnu cik-cak/ravno stopicu, držač špule i desetak plastičnih špula za donji konac. I Ruška šljaka ko da ima sve šta je sleduje.

----------


## aishwarya

Sam da uletim kratko - vještičice predobre su ti najnovije pelene   :Zaljubljen:  
Ja više ne šivam   :Sad:  
Ne nalazim vremena otkako mi je završio rodiljni dopust

----------


## vještičica

> Sam da uletim kratko - vještičice predobre su ti najnovije pelene   
> Ja više ne šivam   
> Ne nalazim vremena otkako mi je završio rodiljni dopust


Fala - danke  :Grin: 
Ja se uz šivenje relaksiram, to mi dođe "moje vrijeme". Sve ostalo mogu i moram raditi usput, uz još nešto. Samo je šivenje aktivnost sama za sebe. 
A i prerastanje pelena je jak motiv (i dobro opravdanje  :Wink: ) za prihvatiti se igala i makaza u društvu moje voljene Ruže.

----------


## aishwarya

Al moraš uzeti u obzir da sam ja jaaako spora. Istina, napredovala sam jer nisam niti znala uvesti konac, ali bi mi mojim tempom za pelenu trebalo dva tjedna   :Laughing:

----------


## vještičica

> Al moraš uzeti u obzir da sam ja jaaako spora. Istina, napredovala sam jer nisam niti znala uvesti konac, ali bi mi mojim tempom za pelenu trebalo dva tjedna


Onda šij samo OS, da dijete ne preraste  :Laughing:

----------


## Fana

Ti si dokaz da je bitna majstorica, a ne mašina (iako sam do prije par dana muža uvjeravala u suprotno   :Laughing:  ).

----------


## vještičica

*Fana*  :Love:

----------


## mis-pis

Sastav *birdseye*-a?
Evo vam i od mene   :Love:   :Grin:

----------


## vještičica

birseye je način tkanja, kad se navodi kao sastavni dio pelena trebalo bi pisati od čega je; obično je za pelene 100% pamučni

----------


## mis-pis

Upravo gledala. U opisu ne pise.
Enivej   :Kiss:

----------


## MarikaPika

> E ja sad malo upadam sa pitanjem, ne zamerite.
> Koji vam je kroj za NB bio najbolji?


Dakle,drage moje sivalice,da i ja podignem ovo pitanje.....beba ce u martu,a mi uglavnom imamo OS pelene,pa bih joj uz postojece tetre i svedske za pocetak napravila i desetak NB.
Ako se *Lilamili* od nekud pojavi,zanima me i onaj njezin kroj za NB....one pelene koje meda nosi  :Grin:

----------


## kole

E eto i mene opet, vidim vi super napredujete.
Vjesticice pelene su  :Naklon:  savrsene.
Evo nesto novih (veoma neurednih)  :Embarassed:  u zurbi napravljene no.....
pelena

----------


## triplemama

> E eto i mene opet, vidim vi super napredujete.
> Vjesticice pelene su  savrsene.
> Evo nesto novih (veoma neurednih)  u zurbi napravljene no.....
> pelena


  :Zaljubljen:   :Zaljubljen:

----------


## mandarinka

> E eto i mene opet, vidim vi super napredujete.
> Vjesticice pelene su  savrsene.
> Evo nesto novih (veoma neurednih)  u zurbi napravljene no.....
> pelena


Divne su, svaka čast   :Zaljubljen:

----------


## kole

Hvala cure   :Kiss:

----------


## SunčicaVŽ

Cure trebam pomoć onih koje su preko neta naručivale PUL. Gdje ste naručile? Našla sam nekoliko stranica, ali poštarine su im katastrofalne i koštaju me puno više od materijala, a htjela bi kupiti PUL da sašijem koju AIO pelenu i još koji cover za svoju dolazeću bebačicu  :Smile:

----------


## vještičica

Sunčice, kavere kupi, ne isplati se šiti
a cure su, čini mi se, naručivale sa verybaby

----------


## SunčicaVŽ

Hvala vještičice, kupila sam nekoliko covera, ali sam i kupila nekoliko AIO pocket pelena koje su izvana od PUL-a pa mi se čine zgodne. A osim pelena razmišljam o šivanju platnenih uložaka budući da ne koristim jednokratne jer sam alergična na njih...
Gledala sam na verybaby, imaju velik izbor PUL-a, ali me za 2 jarda materijala poštarina dođe 27 dolara  :Sad:

----------


## SunčicaVŽ

Hvala vještičice, kupila sam nekoliko covera, ali sam i kupila nekoliko AIO pocket pelena koje su izvana od PUL-a pa mi se čine zgodne. A osim pelena razmišljam o šivanju platnenih uložaka budući da ne koristim jednokratne jer sam alergična na njih...
Gledala sam na verybaby, imaju velik izbor PUL-a, ali me za 2 jarda materijala poštarina dođe 27 dolara  :Sad:

----------


## mamina mica

Ja ti mogu poslati koji metar ako zelis iz mog skladista.   :Grin:

----------


## Engls

"Pritipliz još jedared, ako nekome ne treba. Kod nas nigdje nema kupiti bilo kakvih dijelova za mašinu ."

* V.*Što trebaš? Bagat mi je pod nosom,a mužev šef iz Kotor Varoši i svaki treći dan je tamo negdje...A i posjedujem dvije mašine koje ne koristim...Bagatove,ofkors..

----------


## vještičica

Engls, treba mi providna stopisa za Ružu Selectronic. Svi me ubjeđuju da takva stopica nikad i nije bila dio Ružine opreme.  Ja ne znam, jer je moja mašina kupljena "gola i bosa", ništa uz nju nisam dobila. Providna/prozirna stopica mi treba za ukrasne štepove i vez, da vidim šta radim. Ako već imaš koga pitati (nekog stručnog majstora) pitaj, kako/kad već nema original stopica za Ružu, moža li na nju da se namontira nečija tuđa (od neke druge mašine/proizvođača).
Puno hvala unaprijed  :Love:

----------


## kirica

Evo da se i mi pohvalimo s našim HM pelenicama. 
I naravno hvala *vještičici* na uputama   :Kiss:

----------


## vještičica

*Engls* puno hvala na pomoći!  :Love: 

*kirica* nema na čemu, nadam se da se malog guzi sviđa u platnenima  :Smile:

----------


## mis-pis

Mozda je pitanje   :Razz:  , ali mogu li se tetre iskoristiti za sivanje prefold pelena? :? I jos, koji cover je dobar za prefolds? Thirsties??? Vjesticice?  :Grin:

----------


## vještičica

tetre mislim da mogu unutra, kao punjenje za prefolds, ne znam mogu li spolja jer se za spolja koristi twill

prefolds nisam nikad koristila, ali jesam ljubitelj Thirsties kavera  :Grin:  i teško mi pada njihova nestašica kod Amy (cottontail)  :Sad: 
dok ona čeka novu isporuku ja sam sašila dva po raskrojenom thirsties kaveru  :Dancing Fever:  
PUL nije iskorišten za ono za šta je kupljen, ali je svakako iskorišten dobro  :Grin:  Nisu baš ko pravi, ali drže vodu (već su korišteni, nisu "ispod čekića" nisam prije stigla slikati) KAVERI

----------


## mis-pis

Svidja mi se kombinacija bijelog PUL-a sa gumom u boji. 
I sve mi se cini da sam i ja ljubitelj Thirsties-a. Ili cu biti.  :Grin:  
Nego, zar ne mozes iz nekog drugog web-shopa naruciti kavere?
Ili ne salju do nas (ne znaju nas na mapi naci  :Laughing:  )

----------


## vještičica

mogu poručiti i sa drugih stranica, ali poštarina je :shock:
Amy rulz! 8)

----------


## SunčicaVŽ

> Evo da se i mi pohvalimo s našim HM pelenicama. 
> I naravno hvala *vještičici* na uputama


Kirica, svaka čast :D Sašila si prekrasne pelene  :D  :D  :D

----------


## Palonkica

> tetre mislim da mogu unutra, kao punjenje za prefolds, ne znam mogu li spolja jer se za spolja koristi twill


*vještičice* pa ti si k'o enciklopedija!   :Love:   Vidim, dobro te imat pri ruci.   :Wink:  Svaka čast za pelene koje si sašila, ali i za ostale tvoje rukotvorine.   :Naklon:

----------


## vještičica

> *vještičice* pa ti si k'o enciklopedija!    Vidim, dobro te imat pri ruci.   Svaka čast za pelene koje si sašila, ali i za ostale tvoje rukotvorine.


Hvala  :Love:  
kao i svaki posao, ja šivenje shvatam ozbiljno, iako je hobi  :Wink: 
informacija nikad dosta  :Grin:

----------


## nikka

i ja sam iz znatiželje škicnula u vještičin album...za svaku pohvalu :D  :D

----------


## Ivana B-G

halo, mamice sivalice!   :Love:  
dopustite mi da se ubacim s jednim pitanjem: dali se i kako mogu u svedske pelene usiti one gumice oko nogu?!? puno hvala!

----------


## vještičica

*Ivana B-G* - mogu, ali je jako komplikovano otporiti, ubaciti gumu pa ponovo zašiti onaj njihov obrub. Jednostavnije je sašiti nove švedske nego to raditi

----------


## Ivana B-G

tako sam i ja razmisljala, ali sam htjela pitat vas - iskusnije sivalice! hvala ti puno na odgovoru!   :Love:

----------


## Engls

*vještičice* da li ste uspjeli pripasati stopicu?

----------


## triplemama

*vještičice* super ti je novi avatar  :D

----------


## vještičica

*Engls* - MM je nešto radio sa stopicom, navodno je uradio, al' mi je još nije donio stopicu da probam  :Rolling Eyes: ; mada, ja i nisam često kući :/ vidjeću da to obavim sad za Božićnih praznika; javim kad probam, hvala što pitaš  :Love: 


*triplemama* hvala  :Smile:  sama sam ga pravila  :Aparatic:

----------


## triplemama

vještičica šije, plete pa čak i avatare pravi   :Klap:

----------


## vještičica

... i hekla, veze, pravi čestitke i uvezuje knjige, ...,  i da, pravi i avatare  :Grin:  

(i voli sve što vole mladi  :Laughing: , sjećate se toga?)

----------


## Engls

Ne znaju "ti mladi" što ih čeka...  :Laughing:  
Zato vole "svi sve"...

----------


## mis-pis

Bas nesto razmisljam o tvom nicku...
To ti dodje umanjenica od imenice vjestica, a ova je opet od pridjeva vjesta, sto u prevodu znaci da si ti jedna, jel te , vjesticica  :Grin: .

Enivej,   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## vještičica

da, da, vješta  :Grin: 

*Engls* isprobali MM-ovu majstoriju - skinuo je stopicu sa jedne Slavicine, dodao komadiće pleksija jer je prostor u kojem se kači na ostatak mašine bio prevelik. A kad smo juče isprobali zakačiti je na Ružu ustanovili smo da stopica spada :?
Preciznim mjerenjem MM ustanovio da je osovina na dotičnoj stopici većeg obima od potrebnog za neku skoro nemjerljivu vrijednost :čupa kose od bijesa zbog utrošenog vremena:
Nema veze, šmekam novu mašinu 8)

----------


## Engls

Brother nx 400 toplo preporučam...

----------


## vještičica

baš nju i gledam  :Yes: , 
ima autorizovani diler u Bgd, vidjeću imaju li tu mašinu sad, nakon nove nabavke, jer je nije bilo krajem decembra, pare sam već spremila  :Grin:

----------


## vještičica

btw nx 400 se više ne proizvodi, "nasljednica" joj je Innov-ís 400, radi isto (i košta isto :shock:, što bi kod ans rekli ko Svetog Petra kajgana)

----------


## Engls

Vrijedi ona tih para! Moja Bradrica ima već jednu svijećicu na torti...  :Sing:  
Kada ju jednom probaš,možeš samo nju trošiti ili pravac na odvikavanje...  :Grin:  
Jesi li gledala Bernine?

----------


## vještičica

Gledala Bernine, nešto su mi odbojne, nemam pojma zašto :/ možda što su "ćoškastog" dizajna... :?
Valjda sam se zalijepila za ovu  :Embarassed:  pa ne znam pogledati ni lijevo ni desno  :Laughing:

----------


## Engls

Da li smo se družile u prošlom životu?
Dakle,nakon stranica i stranica o šivanju pelena,možda nebi bilo loše imati i par natuknica o tome što bitno utječe na kroj, koji na kraju svih istraživanja i isprobavanja, koristite?
1.Širina između nogica,
2.Dubina,
3.Dužina "krakova",
4."Punjenje",
5. ...

----------


## vještičica

da, sigurno, sestro davno izgubljena  :Love: 

OnT - *moje iskustvo sa lično nacrtanim i isprobanim krojevima:*

*1.Širina između nogica* - kako je rasla pravila sam uže, da može nesmetano istraživati okolinu, ali koliko sam primjetila ni šire joj u tome nisu smetale
*2.Dubina* - definitivno jako duboke pelene, sve krojeve koje sam isprobala morala sam "produbiti"
*3.Dužina "krakova"* - iliti "ušiju"  :Grin:  - preferiram rastegljiva ušesa, od žerseja; otkako sam ih prvi put napravila svi smo oduševljeni, jer se pelena bolje postavi a imam utisak da je manje žulja, jer nije "kruta" kao kad je napravljena "iz komada"; + ne moram praviti preduge uši i stavljati čičak na preklop, nego mogu zadržati omiljene mi džepiće za dotični  :Grin: 
*4."Punjenje"* - No1 - frotir (to mi je omiljeni "futar"), No2 - sherpa (onaj materijal za trenerke, čupav sa jedne strane), No3 - tetre
*5.omiljeni materijali* - tkani i pleteni pamučni velur, jako čupavi frotir i u zadnje vrijeme razni žerseji, jer sam posljednje dvije tri ture radile po CB kroju koji je konstruisan isključivo za žerseje 
*6. drikeri VS čičak* - čičak za manje bebe, drikeri definitvno za pelene potpuno od žerseja, a dopada mi se i kombinacija na RP koju nikako da isprobam
*7. ...* šivalice dalje dopunjavajte, ja sam ostala bez inspiracije  :Grin:

----------


## †vanesax

Offtopic: Molim mame šivalice da pogledaju moje pitanje na ovoj temi http://www.roda.hr/forum/viewtopic.p...883777#1883777 pa ako znate odgovor, biću vam veoma zahvalna   :Love:

----------


## Engls

A da ti to lijepo daš na servis?! Rastave,podmažu,poprave,sastave,...I šiješ...

----------


## mamaanita

vanesax ipak ćeš probati šivati ?!  :Klap:   Kad se malo snađeš ispadat će platnene pelenice kao po traci..

Ja sam se prošli tjedan primila šivanja i sašila 10-ak komada. Ovaj tjedan nisam ništa jer mi previše trnu prsti.  Poslikam dosad napravljeno pa kritizirajte..

----------


## cokolada_83

Cure pelenice su super!I sama ih sivam,navukla sam se skroz pa samo o materijalima i pelenama razmisljam.
Sad bih htjela sasiti i prefolds ali nikako da nadjem neki link sa uputstvom i velicinama,one su u vise velicina al neznam mjere.
Ako neko zna molim da stavi link ili napise velicine.Hvala!

----------


## srecica

Pozdrav vrijednim curama   :Kiss:  
imam jedno pitanje da li se mogu popraviti coveri? Konkretno otisle su mi gumice na coverima i sad mi ih je zao baciti, a ne znam da li se to uopce moze nekako poraviti. Pa bih molila neki savjet kako.
Radi se o SMIB i RACMAN coverima sa drukerima, otisle su gumice oko nogu. 

Hvala puno   :Kiss:

----------


## vještičica

može  :Smile: 
obično je oko nogica FOE (fold over elastic) probaj ga pronaći u nekoj boljoj prodavnici pozamanterije, odsiječeš komad koliko treba, i  zategnuto proštepaš
ako nije, nego ima neku trakicu preko gume, otpori, stavi novu gumicu i zašij ponovo

----------


## srecica

vjesticica hvala ti   :Kiss:   zvuci jednostavno, vidjet cemo kako se ici.
Prvo se bacam u potragu.

----------


## mamaanita

evo mojih novih pelenica http://public.fotki.com/mamaanitaa/novo/p2020118.html i http://public.fotki.com/mamaanitaa/novo/p2020119.html

----------


## lucij@

mamaanita, prekrasne su ti pelene!  :Klap:

----------


## lilamili

baš slatko

----------


## kirica

Super su!
Odmah dobijem volju sjesti za mašinu.

----------


## Ivana B-G

hej, mamice! pitanjce za iskusne: postoji li pamucni materijal, koji se ne mora porubiti, dakle koji se ne para kad su "otvoreni rubovi"?
naime, mrvica je dosla prerano i sve pelene su joj prevelike, cak i obicne tetre ne mozemo ucinkovito koristit. htjela sam kupit platna i izrezat si male tetre od 60x60, ali nemam sivacu masinu niti znam siti.   :Embarassed:

----------


## vještičica

> hej, mamice! pitanjce za iskusne: postoji li pamucni materijal, koji se ne mora porubiti, dakle koji se ne para kad su "otvoreni rubovi"?


na žalost, ne

odnesi nekoj šnajderici da ti porubi, najbolje samo endlericom, mislim da to nije mnogo novaca, a tako porubljene nemaju debeli porub kakav inače imaju tetre

i, da, čestitke na mrvici  :Heart:

----------


## lucij@

vještičice, kada ćemo vidjeti rezultate nove makine?

----------


## vještičica

Mašina još nije stigla, čekam  :Cekam:  
posebno je poručena za mene, treba stići iz Beča. 
A Beč je daleko...

Javiću se ja, ne brinite  :Wink:

----------


## lucij@

Jedva čekam!

----------


## cokolada_83

Mame sivalice imam jedno pitanje za vas.Citam da ste prepravljale vecinu krojeva za pelene pa me zanma sta ste konkretno prepravljale i koji krojevi su vam najbolje odgovarali,tj. po kojem kroju sivate pelene za male guze?Hvala.

----------


## Isabel

Drage šivalice!

Trebam malu pomoć. Pokušala sam u pretražnik i čitati ove vaše stranice, ali ima toga jaaaako puno i nikako nisam našla na korisnu informaciju.

Naime, niti blizu nisam sposobna za šivanje pelena, ali rado bi si sašila koji uložak a posebno maramice za guzu, pa bi mi trebala info gdje mogu kupiti te famozne mekane materijale koje vi i Roda koristite za šivanje pelena? Gdje ih vi nabavljate? 
Najviše me zanima bambus, mekani frotir, organski pamuk, i slične mekane tkanine za nježnu malenu guzu!

Hvala puno  :Love:

----------


## shogi

ja nisam našla ništa slično u Zg
bambus i organske tkanine (kao i flanel jer je gušći i mekši) naručivala sam ovdje:
http://www.wazoodle.com/
http://www.sewshoppe.com/fabric.shtml

----------


## bimba iaia

Koji je bolji razlog da  natjera početnika na šivanje nego preslatka ovisnost (i mala nekritična guza koja nikad nije vidjela bolje   :Grin:  ) ?

Moje mićkine pelenice

(ne budite prekritičke tek sam na početku,a i materjali su sve kućna reciklaža)

----------


## kole

*bimba iaia* divne su ti pelene  :Klap:  ne vidim razlog za skromnost  :Kiss:

----------


## lucij@

bimba iaia, jako su ti lijepe pelenice, samo tako nastavi!

----------


## bimba iaia

:Embarassed:   Hvala.

Evo jedna na brzinu "sklepana" hm OS fit-pocket .

----------


## Mama Medo

:D   :Klap:   :Love:

----------


## bimba iaia

*Medo* to je od "one" pelene (na žirafice).Čičak i botunići su super,čak i insert(i etiketa),a roba se sva raspala...

----------


## vještičica

Sigla je, stiglaaaaa!  :Sing:   :Dancing Fever:  :D

Naravno, moja nova mašina! Srećna sam ko ova sva tri smajlića zajedno. Šteta što radim popodne, pa je ne mogu odmah prikopčati na struju i kompjuter...

----------


## kole

*vještičica* wow, cestitam ti na novoj drugarici :D 
Mogu misliti sta ces sad da stvaras, jedva cekam.

----------


## Engls

Oho,na kraju ipak za štikanje...  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## vještičica

Neeee, kombinovana  :Wink: 
a i sa kompjuterom se druči čaaak  :Cool: 

Sjedim i čitam knjigu uputstava, još je nisam uključila (štreber  :Laughing: )

----------


## Engls

Neka,neka...Ja dvije noći nisam niti pokušala ići spavati kada mi je stigla u kuću...  :Embarassed:

----------


## triplemama

> Sigla je, stiglaaaaa!   :D
> 
> Naravno, moja nova mašina! Srećna sam ko ova sva tri smajlića zajedno. Šteta što radim popodne, pa je ne mogu odmah prikopčati na struju i kompjuter...


Divna jeeeeee   :Zaljubljen:   :Zaljubljen:   :Zaljubljen:    ja s mašinom nisam nešto ali ova tako dobro izgledaaaa a mogu misliti šta sve može.
Jedva čekam nove radove sa ovom mašinom  :D ali sad mi žao što se Mici skinula s pelena jer bi sigurno imali divnih sa vezenim detaljima.

----------


## Fana

Cure, tko ima iskustva sa šivanjem PUL-a. Htjela sam napraviti nekoliko aio pelena, nabavila pul, microfleese, čak i zorb, ali rezultati su mi mizerni. Pelene mi promoče svaki put. 
Šivam ih po kroju po kojem sam prije šivala fitted. Okrenem ih i preštepam.
Što radim krivo? Trebam li neku posebnu ptehniku kod PULa? Ili je možda u pitanju konac, koristim pamučni obični?
Help!

----------


## vještičica

Konac treba poliesterski jer je i materijal poliester  :Wink: 

Ja sam šila zaštitne, ništa nisam prevrtala, šije se "licem na lice", mada je u ovom slučaju to "naličje na naličje" znači nepropusna strana jedna na drugu, pa onda oko šava koji je napolju FOE (fold over elastic), koji takođe ide i uokolo slobodnih ivica. 

Nikad nisam šila AIO pelene, ali mislim da ne bi trebalo biti problema sa prevrtanjem. Nemam pojma zašto promoče :? 

Eventualni razlozi su taj pamučni konac (malo vjerovatno): možda su ti transporteri mašine oštetili PUL tokom šivenja pa zato propušta, ili si hvatala iglicama kao normalno platno pa imaš AIO punu malih rupica  :Wink: 

Možda će se još neko javiti sa konstruktivnijim rješenjem  :Kiss: 

P.S. možda PUL uopšte nije razlog, možda je pelena pretanka pa zato propusti  :Idea:

----------


## cokolada_83

Evo da vam i ja pokazem sta sam radila.Albumcic je jos u izradi pa nije sve u  njemu,potrudit cu se da ga sto prije dopunim.
http://public.fotki.com/cokolada83/pelenice/

----------


## MarikaPika

Šije mi prijateljica cover,ima PUL,ali kako da znamo koja je nepropusna strana? Šta ide spolja-ona koja se sjaji ili ona matirana?

----------


## vještičica

Odgovorila na FB, al evo i ovdje
Sjajna strana *do guze*
okolo FOE ili kosa traka od PUL-a
konac poliesterski

----------


## lucij@

vještičice, je li izišlo što novo iz tvoje radione?
Ne bi htjela da si negdje stavila slike, a da sam propustila diviti se.

----------


## vještičica

ima, ima, ne stignem sve ni staviti na net  :Embarassed: 
redovnije apdejtam drugi album nego ovaj u potpisu
jes' da nisu pelene (ne koristimo više :izuzetnoponosansmajli :Smile:  ali jeste za šmizlu
haljina plava i haljina roza

----------


## lucij@

Vidjela sam. Preslatke su! 
 :Klap:

----------


## tenči

Mame šivalice HELP!

Kako odredite dužinu gumice koja ide na pelenicu oko nogice?
Prvi puta ispala pretijesna, drugi put prelabava... Gdje griješim?

----------


## SunčicaVŽ

Evo da i mi pokažemo svoje pelenice, od onih prvih do današnjih koje smo usavršili  :Wink: 
http://public.fotki.com/SuncicaVZ/pelenice-by-suncica/

----------


## bimba iaia

:Klap:  Sunčy

----------


## ovca_i_janjad

> Mame šivalice HELP!
> 
> Kako odredite dužinu gumice koja ide na pelenicu oko nogice?
> Prvi puta ispala pretijesna, drugi put prelabava... Gdje griješim?


ne određujem u centimetrima nego našivam na cik-cak negdje od razine donjeg ruba soakera do gornjeg ruba soakera, ako bi se povukli nekakvi horizontalni pravci u oba smjera, + 2 cm 

našivaj lastiku od 6 mm, ta je mekša, bit će ugodnije oko nožica. nemoj natezati lastiku onako skroz jako, nego recimo 70-ak %, tako se neće urezivati

ne znam jesam li ti baš objasnila, ali ako si u Rijeci možeš doći do mene da ti pokažem

----------


## ovca_i_janjad

*Sunčice*, od kud ti drukeri, ljubomorna sam   :Embarassed:

----------


## SunčicaVŽ

Hvala vam curke   :Embarassed:  
Nakon što smo s 3 mjeseca prerasle newborn sloniće koje sam joj sašila, odlučila sam joj sašiti one size pelenice da imamo neko dulje vrijeme. Kroj sam sama napravila prema iskustvu s prošlim krojem od newborn-a i prema tome kak sam vidla da mi je napraktičnije, a drukere sam dugo tražila i na kraju naručila presu i drukere od omniteha  :Smile:  Prekrasni su mi i uspjela sam već i dva covera od PUL-a napraviti ( skinula kroj s postojećih koje sam kupila) i coveri su testirani i nigdje mi nisu propustili  :D Jedino kaj je jaaaaaaako teško stavljat te drukere, nemam dovoljno jaku ruku za stisnut pa mi taj dio pomaže mužić   :Heart: 
I taman kad sam mislila da sam gotova za neko vrijeme, moram šivat dalje ( što me itekako veseli) jer od frenda brat čeka blizance pa sad njima šivam pelenice.

----------


## lucij@

Sunčica, koliko si platila prešu i drukere?

----------


## SunčicaVŽ

Preša cca 200 kn , alat još 54, a drukere 60 kn 500 komada.

----------


## Engls

Bravo S.
Omniteh je pravo mjesto za kupnju preša koje trebaju neprofesionalnim mama šivalicama.Dobili su nove preši i nove plastične drukere,koji su dobri.Prije su imali one jeftine koji se nisu dali namjestiti... Mislim da ima neka kvaka sa navojem,ali o tome bi bilo bolje raspitati se u Omnitehu.

Nego,osjećam potrebu,kao što bi svaka mama koja je ikad postala ovdje, *tužakati bimbu* vezano za zlostavljanje svoje šivaće mašine! Ne druži se sa njom,ostavlja da se na njoj skuplja ona prašina,a i mehanizam više neće biti kao kada se ona koristi,...ccccc
Što reći više,zlostavljanje!

----------


## bimba iaia

:Embarassed:  za zanemarivanje mašine...al evo barem sam danas upalila drugu "mašinu"...za depilaciju  :Grin:

----------


## Ivke

Pozdrav pelenošivalicama !
Mi smo prerasli pelene, pa bi ja sada šivala uloške. 
Zanima me gdje nabavljate PUL i kvalitetan flanel.
 :Kiss:

----------


## vještičica

isključivo onlajn, preko bare

----------


## Ivke

vještičice, imaš možda prekobarski link?   :Smile:  
Da li i flanel naručuješ tako ?

----------


## vještičica

flanel preko Etsy-ja
PUL sam kupovala iz radnje koja je sada zatvorena, mnogo cura je kupovalo sa very baby stranice, ja nisam pa ti o tom ne znam
sad sam se snabdjela PUL-om preko burze  :Grin:

----------


## Ivke

to je sigurno onaj  PUL što mi je izmakao   :Smile:  
vještičice već duže vrijeme gledam tvoje prekrasne rukotvorine i pitam se da li je to tebi posao ili hobi.
hvala na informacijama

----------


## vještičica

zasad hobi  :Smile:

----------


## Ivke

Sašila sam jednu pelenu ali nisam baš zadovoljna.
Kupila sam flanel a kako mi se činio dosta tanak, stavila sam ga troslojno pa sam imala dosta problema dok sam spojila ta tri sloja jer nemam endlericu.
I rubovi su predebeli.
Vještičice, molim te na pp una tvoja uputstva za šivanje.
Zapravo nisam sigurna kako je bolje učvrstiti gumu, prošiti je cijelu ili samo krajeve. :?

----------


## vještičica

poslala   :Smile:

----------


## Engls

Ma tko li je prodavao pul preko butze,a da je meni promkao?  :Sad:   :shock:

----------


## Ivke

Ja sam šivala najprije gumu na jedan dio pelene pa ih onda spajala, prema uputama sa Ottobre design stranice, što je dosta nezgodno jer je jedan dio ravan a drugi naboran gumom. Izgleda mi jednostavnije kao što si ti radila.

Još sam saznala i to da je onaj produženi cik- cak za jersej.

Hvala ti 

 :Kiss:

----------


## Engls

burze..  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## vještičica

> Ma tko li je prodavao pul preko butze,a da je meni promkao?   :shock:


prodavala Tea
kupila ja - sve  :Grin: 

Ivke
Nema na čemu, i drugi put  :Kiss:

----------


## Ivke

Sašila sam gumu prema uputama, sviđa mi se, puno je jednostavnije.
Ne znam gdje mi je fotoaparat pa ne mogu staviti sliku.
Iznutra bijeli flanel a izvana nekakvo posteljno šareno platno, kroj varijacija više se ni ne sjećam čega(imala sam iskrojeno).

----------


## klara

Nije me bilo sto godina i baš mi je drago vidjeti da topic o šivanju još postoji  :D 

Dobila sam starinske drukere (davno kupljene, stajale u ladici kod svekrve) koji se šivaju iglom i koncem za tkaninu, metalni su, i super su  mi za uloške (prva verzija uložaka mi je sa čičkom, ali on pika i dere čarape). Znate li, ima li takvih drukera još za kupiti?

Možda budem uskoro šivala newborn pelenice pa ću se opet družiti s vama 

U vezi gumice u pelenama - ja sam je uvijek natezala otprilike, dok sam šivala, bez mjerenja unaprijed, i dobro bi ispadalo.

----------


## lucij@

klara, tih drukera imaš za kupiti u svakom dućanu s krojačkim priborom. Jedino se bojim da će ti brzo dosaditi to šivanje  :/ . Barem meni bi.

----------


## klara

> klara, tih drukera imaš za kupiti u svakom dućanu s krojačkim priborom. Jedino se bojim da će ti brzo dosaditi to šivanje  :/ . Barem meni bi.


Gledala sam danas, stvarno ima, ja sam mslila da su antikvitet  :Smile: 

Za uloške nije problem jer stavljam samo po jedan druker. Za pelenice ću vidjeti, do sad sam uvijek stavljala čičak.

----------


## Ivke

I ja kao *klara* natežem gumicu dok šivam i ispadne OK

Zna li netko kako bi se kod nas zvao materijal birdseye ?

----------


## klara

> I ja kao *klara* natežem gumicu dok šivam i ispadne OK
> 
> Zna li netko kako bi se kod nas zvao materijal birdseye ?


Našla sam sliku tog materijala i znam na što misliš ali nemam ideju kako bih ga nazvala. "Tkanje s uzorkom rombova"  :/ 

Danas sam se sjetila kako iskoristiti Sunčicine zaštitne koje su previše ocufane za čuvanje i nasljeđivanje - sašit ću uloške  :Smile:

----------


## Ivke

I ja si planiram sašiti još uložaka  :D 

Jedno sam neodlučna što se tiče materijala.

Ova prekobarska naručivanja mi imaju dosta velike poštarine.
Da li je netko naručivao nedavno?

----------


## vještičica

jesam ja 
dva jarda materijala koštaju manje nego s(kršitelj koda)ing za taj isti materijal - 12,5$ 
pa ti vidi... :/

----------


## winnerica

> jesam ja 
> dva jarda materijala koštaju manje nego s(kršitelj koda)ing za taj isti materijal - 12,5$ 
> pa ti vidi... :/


  :Bye:   Divim se tvojim vrijednim rukama i lijepo bih te molila da mi pošalješ svoje upute za šivanje platnenih pelena da se i ja odvažim (valjda ću uspjeti). Hvala puno!

----------


## vještičica

poslala pp  :Smile:

----------


## SunčicaVŽ

Drage šivalice, trebam pomoć, zna li koja gdje se sve u Zagrebu može kupiti šivaća mašina , ustvari, endlerica?

----------


## Engls

Izbjegavaj Šivaprom!!! Zastupnici su za odlične strojeve,ali ti ljudi jednostavno imaju poteškoća sa komunikaciom.Ne samo sa mnom,a ako te interesiraju detalji šaljem pp.
Koliko kn je u igri?

----------


## SunčicaVŽ

Imaš PP.

----------


## poliona

Evo ja se ubacujem s pitanjem, nemam baš vremena čitati sve redom, samo sam preletila, 
gdje se može nabaviti čičak da je kvalitetan a da se ne stvrdne baš jako i brzo?
je li netko probao čičak naručen s verybaby, kakav je nakon nekoliko pranja?
Hvala  :Smile:

----------


## Ivke

Ja sam naručila pamučni organski flis s verybaby, prekrasan je. 
Jedino sam neiskusna u šivanju rastezljivih tkanina pa mi je ispalo dosta neuredno(šivala sam platnene uloške).
Šivala sam ih sa PUL-om ali bi htjela da cijeli bude od prirodnog materijala.
Da li je netko koristio vunu?

----------


## Engls

poliona imaš mekanog čička u omnitehu. Ako ti ne treba puno mogu ti nešto capnuti...

----------


## poliona

Hvala Engls,
stigla sam u Zg pa ću se provozati do te trgovine.   :Smile:

----------


## SunčicaVŽ

Zna li netko ima li u Njemačkoj za kupiti PUL?

----------


## lucij@

Cure, vi nešto šivate ili samo kupujete?    :Wink:  

Ajmo, nove radove na sunce pa da i ja dobijem inspiraciju.

----------


## SunčicaVŽ

> Cure, vi nešto šivate ili samo kupujete?    
> 
> Ajmo, nove radove na sunce pa da i ja dobijem inspiraciju.


  :Laughing:  Može...uploadam svoje popodne pa gledaj  :Smile:

----------


## SunčicaVŽ

> Cure, vi nešto šivate ili samo kupujete?    
> 
> Ajmo, nove radove na sunce pa da i ja dobijem inspiraciju.


http://public.fotki.com/SuncicaVZ/pe...ica/page2.html

 :D evo naših pelenica...

----------


## SunčicaVŽ

> Zna li netko ima li u Njemačkoj za kupiti PUL?


zar nitko ne zna  :Sad:

----------


## lucij@

Sunčica, pogledala sam tvoje pelenice. 
Baš su jako, jako lijepe! Bez greške!

----------


## SunčicaVŽ

> Sunčica, pogledala sam tvoje pelenice. 
> Baš su jako, jako lijepe! Bez greške!


  :Kiss:   :Love:  hvala ti...naša mala guza uživa u njima, a ja uživam u svakoj novoj koju joj sašijem  :D

----------


## mis-pis

> http://public.fotki.com/SuncicaVZ/pelenice-by-suncica/page2.html
> 
>  :D evo naših pelenica...


  :Klap:  

Treba znati sa rukama...

----------


## -tajana-

Kakvi su omnitehovi plastični drukeri i šta mi sve treba uz njih?

----------


## lucij@

Cure, šiva li netko pelenice tako da rub napravi s endlericom na pravoj strani, da ne okreće pelenu?
Jeste li uopće skužile što sam htjela reći? Super sam objasnila..

----------


## vještičica

šivala ja od pamučnog žerseja + rastegljivi velur
šta te tačno interesuje?

----------


## Mellyca

Evo da prijavim da sam i ja zasla u ove vode, sasila sam svoju prvu pelenicu ( u stvari ne jednu, vec 6 kom!  ), i za sad sam koristila flanel (dva sloja) i jedan ukrasni pamuk sa uzorkom za izvana. Za punjenje sam stavljala jedan sloj pamuka i jedan flanela ( radila sam namjerno tanje radi brzeg susenja, s time da su mi ulosci deblji - dva sloja debelog frotira). Eh sad, citala sam da se mogu koristit i drugi materijali, kao pamucni velur (jos neznam kako izgleda i gdje ga mogu naci), zersej ( to bi bio onaj materijal za pamucne trenirke?), flis i sl. Zanima me da li se oni isto mogu koristit za unutrasnjost pelene i za uloske ili je to samo za vanjsku stranu? I jos sam citala za neki materijal (al je bio tekst na engleskom pa nisam sigurna koji je to), da se koristi za unutrasnjost pelene, i da drzi guzu suhom (mozda plis?  ) ? Sto vi koristite za punjenje pelene i ulozaka i koliko slojeva?

----------


## klara

*lucij@* ja sam tako šivala zadnju "generaciju" pelena i bile su dobre, mekog ruba, iako su one s okretanjem izgledale urednije. 

*Mellyca* meni se najboljim pokazao frotir, tj ručnici. Flanel bude tvrđi nakon više pranja.

----------


## Mellyca

Evo da se i ja pohvalim sa svojim remek-djelom.

http://public.fotki.com/Mellyca22/pelenice/

Ima ih jos, ali sam samo ovu do sad slikala. Ova je napravljena po uzoru na rodinu pusu.

----------


## lucij@

Ja sam takve pelenice vidjela kod jedne cure i izgledale su baš lijepo.
Onda sam pokušala i ja takve napraviti, ali mi nije dobro ispadalo jer nisam mogla držati nategnutu tkaninu.
vještičice, koji kroj si koristila za takve pelenice?
I kako ti se čine na bebi? Misliš li da ju je mogao smetati takav rub?

----------


## vještičica

kroj je moj, rub ne smeta
vidi u albumu - http://public.fotki.com/vjesticica/p...ecbunutra.html
ne znam šta trebaš zatezati :?
kad hendlaš rub ne smiješ ništa zatezati-povlačiti, to se ne smije, krive se igle, a samim tim povećavaš mogućnost da oštetiš mašinu tim krivim iglama

----------


## lucij@

Zatezala sam pelenicu na sredini, tamo gdje je već ušivena gumica.

----------


## Mellyca

Evo upravo smo skinuli jednu pelenu by mama sa malecke, i nije prosla na testu :/ ! Sve joj je procurilo niz nogicu, sto mi se jos nije tako desilo! Mislim da je to jer nisam oprala materijal prije sivanja pa su se sada malo stisnule, tako da su preuske izmedju nogica.
*
Klara*, kad sam kupovala materijale nasla sam bila samo ovaj flanel zuti, tj. bilo je i drugih ali je ovaj bio najmeksi. A od frotira je bio samo neki debeli koji koristim za punjenje pelene, mislim da bio bio predebeli za cijelu pelenicu, pogotovo jer nemam endlericu, nego ih sivam tako da zasijem pelene naopako pa ih izvrnem, jedino tako mogu. Ali pogledat cu sada kad budem isla do druge trgovine ako ima tih tankih frotira i drugih materijala i uzorkica, ova srceka su slatka ali sam ih se vec malo zasitila   :Rolling Eyes:  .

----------


## antoni85

evo uputili su me ovamo,,sve vise me zanimaju pp i zanima me nakoji nacin radite,pokusala bih i ja.koji su materijali najbolji,za pelene a koji za cover,mislim da sam negdi citala da je najbolje pleteni.otvarala sam i one krojeve koje ste stavile tu al ne ide mi bas ne snalazim se,,pa ako moze mala pomoc,,hvala vam

----------


## antoni85

e da i zaboravila sam napomenuti da imam dvi cure koje su u pelenama,,jedna ima 9 mj,druga 2 god...pa ako mi mozete rec jos i velicine za obe,,odn di mogu nac krojeve i velicine za tu dob

----------


## klara

*Mellyca* ne treba ti endlerica, to je posebna (i vrlo skupa) vrsta mašine. Nego obična mašina koja šiva cik-cak i slične bodove. 
Ja sam većinu pelenica šivala na 100 godina staroj koja nije imala cik-cak, isto tako okretanjem,a  kad sam dobila novu igrala sam se s cik-cak rubovima.
Za punjenje sam koristila ručnike koje sam imala doma, i stare i nove.

A tvoja pelenica možda nije loša, sve pelene ponekad procure. Možeš unutra staviti uložak ili jednostavno složenu tetra pelenu (cijelu ili samo četvrtinu). 

*vještičica* pelena je divna, iskopirat ću te prvom prilikom  :Smile: 

*antoni85* sretno s pelenama i isprobavanjem. Za kroj ti ne mogu pomoći ali ovdje ima puno znalaca. (mogu ti jedino reći da je meni pomoglo kupiti jednu gotovu pelenu pa šivati po uzoru na nju)

----------


## antoni85

KLARA-hvala ti,evo nasla sam babu ona ce mi sivat,a sta se tice kroja,nije ni to vise problem,imam ja vec jednu kupovnu pa cemo izvadit kroj pomocu nje,,sad jos imam samo kupit robu od koje bi sivala,i bacam se na posao..danas sam vidila u turbo limaca covere os najlona komad je 30 kn ,pa cu kupit 4 komada tako cu izmjenjivat za pocetak,a volila bi imat i pleteni bas lipo uzgledaju...

----------


## Mellyca

antoni85, ja ti bas ne bih preporucila te covere od najlona, jer bebina guza bas i nece moci disati, tako da neznam koja je svrha koristenja platnenih. Bolje ti je da si uzmes od pul-a, npr.rodine (pogledaj si u Rodinom web-shopu), vjerovatno su malo skuplje pd najlonskih, al opet bolje dva kom. tih nego 4 plasticnih. No to ti je samo moje skromno misljenje.  :Smile:

----------


## antoni85

melyca-MA JA TI ZAHVALJUJEM NA MISLJENJU,tek sam pocela citat o pelnema tako da neznam za pola rijeci sta se pisu tu sta znace pa mi svako misljenje dobro dode..meni se to ucinilo onako ne lose al nisam gledala losiju stranu hvala ti  :Smile:

----------


## -tajana-

> Kakvi su omnitehovi plastični drukeri i šta mi sve treba uz njih?


Nitko ih nije kupovao?

----------


## antoni85

ja vas cure molim ako nije problem da mi kazete nesto:kad iskrojim vanjske dijelove pelene,sta dode izmedu ta dva vanjska dijela,znaci mislim na postavu u pelenu,,od kojeg matrijala se to stavlja unutra

----------


## Mellyca

Antoni, ja sam u svoje stavljala frotir, bila sam nasla neki debeli, pa mi je to bilo jednostavinije nego stavljat slojeve i slojeve flanela. Radila sam dvije verzije - u jedne sam stavljala jedan sloj frotira i dva sloja flanela tako da su te bile tanje ali sam uloske radila deblje (radi brzeg susenja), a poslije sam radila tako da bih stavila dva sloja frotira i tanji ulozak. Za sad su se sto se tice upijanja pokazale ok, na razini ovih drugih kupovnih pelenica. Imala sam i jednu staru tetra pelenu koju sam bila razrezala pa sam znala stavit malo i nje. Ma, uglavnom mozes stavit bilo sta, sto dobro upija.

Iako me zanima i sta druge sivalice stavljaju u svoje pelenice  :Grin:  ...

----------


## Mellyca

Da, kad sam vec tu, da se pohvalim da sam uspjela naci u jednoj trgovini rastezljivog mekog frotira, i jos hrpu materijala, i to turbo jeftino, tako da jedva cekam da se bacim na sivanje  :D ! Samo se nadam da nece biti problema jer je elastican  :/ .

----------


## Engls

> -tajana- prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Kakvi su omnitehovi plastični drukeri i šta mi sve treba uz njih?
> 
> 
> Nitko ih nije kupovao?


Imam ih ja. Treba ti alat cca 50,00 kn,preša (to imam od prije i ne znam koliko sam je platila nekih 300,00 kn) i set drukera cca 60,00 kn.
Moja preša je ona kineska,a za alat koji se u Omnitehu prodaje moraš naći nekog tko  će ti ga prilagoditi tvojoj preši.Njihov alat za plastične drukere  uopće nema nikakav navoj pa je lako prilagoditi ga bilo kojoj preši koju kupiš. Ako ti to oni ne mogu napraviti,pošaljem ti pp za nekoga tko je meni to napravio...

----------


## -tajana-

hvala

----------


## Mellyca

Pa dobro di su sve te sivalice  :? ??? Nitko vise ne siva pelenice?
Kome da pokazem svoje najnovije uradke   :Sad:  ?

http://public.fotki.com/Mellyca22/pelenice/

----------


## Engls

Lijepe su ti pelenice...
Osobno sam šivala pelene i sve mi se vrtjelo oko šarene guze dok mi ih je dijete koristilo.Kako je potreba za njima nestala,tako se i moja ovisnost povukla...

----------


## Mellyca

> Lijepe su ti pelenice...
> Osobno sam šivala pelene i sve mi se vrtjelo oko šarene guze dok mi ih je dijete koristilo.Kako je potreba za njima nestala,tako se i moja ovisnost povukla...


Eh, ako je tako, onda cu ja jos neko vrijeme visiti na ovom topicu  :D , malena ima tek 4 mj. Znaci nasivat cu se ja jos   :Laughing:

----------


## antoni85

MELLYCA-pelene su ti super,ja jos nisam pocela sa svojim sivanjem,,sad cu iduci tjedan kupit sav potreban materijal..

znaci frotir,pamuk su glavni materijali,koliko dam skuzit sebi.i koliko od prilike treba materijal za jednu pelene da se znam ravnat pri kupovini materijala.

----------


## Mellyca

> MELLYCA-pelene su ti super,ja jos nisam pocela sa svojim sivanjem,,sad cu iduci tjedan kupit sav potreban materijal..
> 
> znaci frotir,pamuk su glavni materijali,koliko dam skuzit sebi.i koliko od prilike treba materijal za jednu pelene da se znam ravnat pri kupovini materijala.


Hvala   :Love:  . Sivala bih jos ali mi masina pocela stekati  :Sad:  .

Da, frotir za punjenje i pamuk (flanel ili ako uspijes naci ovaj rastezljivi frotir, odlican je za unutarnju stranu pelene, a izvana mozes birati neke sarene uzorke). A koliko ti treba za jednu pelenu, tesko je reci tako. Npr. ja kupim pola metra flanela i pola metra jos nekog pamucnog za izvana (uzimam po pola m jer mi je duzina pelene oko 50 cm), pa iz toga npr. usijem napraviti cca 2 pelene i jos mi mozda ostane. Ali s time da za jednu pelenu stavim dva sloja flanela i jedan sloj tog ukrasnog za izvana.

----------


## Engls

Sada sam prešla na platnene ulošle  8) 
Najugodniji su mi svileni...

----------


## -tajana-

Ajd' mi malo objasnite to stavljanje drukera, kupila sam prešu, alat i plastične drukere, sve iz Omniteha, ali mi ništa nije jasno, svaki mi se druker raširio i popucao, šta ne radim dobro?

----------


## Engls

Metalni ili plastični?

----------


## -tajana-

plastični

----------


## Engls

Imaš li kineske drukere ili one novije?
Prije dvije godine probala sam sa kineskim i vratila sam ih,tek su ove godine dobili ove druge,koji su dobri.
Tko ti je prilagodio alat za drukere?

----------


## -tajana-

Ne znam čiji su, ništa ne piše. Alat su mi rekli da je prilagođen preši jer je sve njihovo pa se ne treba prilagođavati. Na alatu piše da je kineski pa su možda i drukeri  :? .

----------


## Engls

Nazovi ih i pitaj. Imaju dvije vrste drukera,tebi trebaju ovi koji su stigli ove godine ne oni stari.Ti su koma...Bez obzira što si ih koristila,ljudi su ok i zamijeniti će ti i alat i drukere za bolje....

----------


## -tajana-

Hvala Engls   :Smile:  

Zvala sam Omniteh i riješili smo problem, trebalo je popustiti šarafić koji drži ručku i prešu podmazati (to se MM sjetio) jer je na jednom mjestu malo zapinjala, zato su drukeri pucali. Ipak su kineski drukeri, našla sam deklaraciju, ali se zasad ne čine tako loši ionako ću ih začas potrošiti pa ću si naručiti druge.

Jel' netko zna koja je veličina naših 10mm kad se naručuje izvana?

----------


## lucij@

tajana, koliko si to platila?

----------


## vještičica

mislim da je to veličina 18

----------


## -tajana-

Preša                        239,85
Alat za drukere            55,35
Drukeri 1000 kom        97,78
Pakiranje i poštarina    30,75

Sve skupa                 423,73 kn

----------


## Mellyca

> Preša                        239,85
> Alat za drukere            55,35
> Drukeri 1000 kom        97,78
> Pakiranje i poštarina    30,75
> 
> Sve skupa                 423,73 kn


Sta se moze i naruciti :D ?? Vec odavno zelim te drukere, ali nisam iz zagreba, a tu u Puli nema nigdje za kupiti. Mozes mi poslati neki link ili nesto?

----------


## -tajana-

Nazoveš na telefon, broj je 01 373 0833, Omniteh. Samo što ja baš nisam zadovoljna sa tim drukerima odnosno sa onim izbočenim (muškim) dijelom, ja sam uzela od 10mm, jer nisu imali alat za 12mm, ne znam kakve ostale cure imaju, ali ovi mi i nisu baš nešto.



> Nazovi ih i pitaj. Imaju dvije vrste drukera,tebi trebaju ovi koji su stigli ove godine ne oni stari.Ti su koma...Bez obzira što si ih koristila,ljudi su ok i zamijeniti će ti i alat i drukere za bolje....


Opet sam ih zvala i kažu mi da su svi uvoz iz 2007.g.

----------


## Mellyca

> Nazoveš na telefon, broj je 01 373 0833, Omniteh. Samo što ja baš nisam zadovoljna sa tim drukerima odnosno sa onim izbočenim (muškim) dijelom, ja sam uzela od 10mm, jer nisu imali alat za 12mm, ne znam kakve ostale cure imaju, ali ovi mi i nisu baš nešto.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				Nazovi ih i pitaj. Imaju dvije vrste drukera,tebi trebaju ovi koji su stigli ove godine ne oni stari.Ti su koma...Bez obzira što si ih koristila,ljudi su ok i zamijeniti će ti i alat i drukere za bolje....
> 			
> 		
> ...


Hvala..

----------


## tamara3

Zna li tko gdje ima za kupiti malo kalitetniji čičak za pelenice.
Za sada imam jednu stranu pelenic  jednu koju sam ja šivala. Ova strana je kupljena polovna , a čičak joj se super drži, dok je na ovoj koju sam ja šivala već nakon prvih par dana koma   :Sad:  .
Mislim da je čičak omnitehov.
Postoji li koji drugi, možda strani  i gdje ga kupiti /naručiti ?

----------


## -tajana-

Naručila sam drukere izvana pa javim kakvi su kad mi stignu i isprobam ih.

----------


## mašnica

Nakon što sam bila prezadovoljna korištenjem platnenih uložaka, rekla sam si da će i moja beba koje stiže u 6.mj imati platnene pelenice.

Moja svekrva je šivalica i mislim da bi i ona mogla sašiti ih, ALI

gdje krenuti? Gdje kupiti materijal, čime puniti i sl. pitanja?


Možete mi odgovoriti i na pp....

HVALA

----------


## lucij@

mašica, ne znam u kojem dijelu grada živiš, ali najjeftinije je u Bonotekstu u Dubravi. Treba ti posteljno pamučno platno i flanel za unutrašnjost.

----------


## Tisa-Iskra

Zdravo dame moje.. Ja tu isto kao nova puno već pročitala i zavrtilo mi se u glavi od silnih informacija.. Ja tek čekam bebača, ali bih možda već počela šivati čisto da imam rezerve.. Inače sam šivalica-amater - dosada samo jednostavne igračke i 3 quilta sam napravila, ali mi se čini da bih mogla savladati i pelene..
Inače sam iz Zagreba, ali trenutno živim u Rovinju, pa sam izašla iz štosa što se tiče dućana po ZG-u.
U tom omnitehu - mogu kupovati i maloprodajno ili oni isključivo prodaju stvari na veliko?
Di je Boboteks? - tam nisam nikad bila.
Kak je trenutno ponuda pamuka u Pamigu - nisam stoljećima bila.. Imaju oni i frotir ili da kupujem u Konzumu one jeftine ručnike?
Hrpa pitanja će tu još biti, ali budete me valjda istrpile  :Smile: 
I molila bih vještičicu na pp pass za uputstva za šivanje.. Hvala.

----------


## Mellyca

Evo kupila sam presu i drukere u omnitehu i mogu reci da sam zadovoljna. Jedino mi je malo bezveze sto je najmanja kolicina koju mozes kupiti 5oo kom (ja kupila crvene, a htjela bih i druge boje no malo mi je previse da imam 5 boja po 500 kom. pa ako bi se netko htio mjenjati za neku drugu boju neka se javi...)

----------


## -tajana-

Koju veličinu drukera si kupila? Ja sam naručila drukere izvana i s njima uopće nemam nikakvih problema.

----------


## Mellyca

Moji u su od  12 mm. Pa i ovi su sasvim ok,jos mi nijedan nije puknuo, sasvim ljepo drze...

----------


## Tisa-Iskra

Koliko si to sve skupa platila ak smijem pitati?

----------


## Mellyca

presa 242,00kn
alat 92,00kn
drukeri 500 kom. 61,00kn

----------


## Tisa-Iskra

Hvala.  :Smile:

----------


## Tisa-Iskra

Hvala.  :Smile:

----------


## -tajana-

Evo i naših  novih pelena  :Smile:

----------


## vještičica

> Evo i naših  novih pelena


 :Klap:

----------


## Tisa-Iskra

AJme Nicole - prekrasne su.  :Heart:   Stvarno pravi profesionalac. Gdje samo nabaviš tako lijepe uzorke? Bravo

----------


## -tajana-

Hvala   :Smile:  

Uzorak sa cvjetićima je stari, mislim da sam ga kupila u Bosni, a ove druge sam naručila  "preko bare"  jer u našim trgovinama nisam nigdje našla flanel koji mi se sviđa, ustvari uopće nema s dječjim uzorkom.

----------


## Tisa-Iskra

Da - flanel je zbilja jako teško naći - znam jer sam ja počela malo sa quiltanjem, pa tražim neki lijepi, ali jako je teško. A koliko te ispadne poštarina i po koliko obično naručiš (ak smijem pitati).  :Grin:

----------


## bimba iaia

Kako o pletenju,kukičanju i drugim sl.vještinama ne znam, na žalost, ništa,zaposlila bi sveki da nam proba isplest jedne vunene...
e sad koji je kroj najjednostavniji?, koju vunu treba? i koje upute da joj dam (možda žena i zna,al ipak   :Rolling Eyes:  )...

----------


## vještičica

poštarina za 1-2 jarda je 12,5$

----------


## -tajana-

Naručila sam 3 yarda flanela za 13,57$ i na to platila 12,95$ poštarine tako da mi bude manje od 150,00 kn da ne platim carinu.

----------


## Tisa-Iskra

@tajana: E super. Hvala. Sajt sam pregledala uzduž i poprijeko i stvarno imaju lijepih uzoraka. Mislim da ću im postati stalni kupac - samo da mužu "ukradem" master card.  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## -tajana-

:Laughing:

----------


## Mellyca

Cure, imam problemcic - kada sam stavljala druker mi se ostetio i sada ne drzi, pa bih ga trebala zamijeniti, ali neznam kako da ga skinem, a da po mogucnosti ne ostetim pelenu. Zna li netko  :Confused:  ???

----------


## Mellyca

Molim neku malo iskusniju forumasicu da me prosvijetli malo po pitanju materijala - osim flanela i rastezljivog frotira, ne kuzim se kako se koja vrsta materijala zove.u trgovini gdje kupujem nema nikakvih deklaracija, niti pise koji je koji, nego se moras sam snalaziti. Neki dan sam kupila onaj materijal od kojeg su onace djecje tutice i pidjamice, kao nekakav plis, i prodavacica je rekla da je to niki (neznam sad kako se tocno pise) - da li on moze ici i na unutrasnju stranu pelene ili samo izvana? Posto je mekan i ugodan, ali opet nije bas 100% pamuk pa neznam da li je pametno. Kakav bi bio pamucni velur? Ima li jos koja vrsta koju koristite za pelenice?

----------


## marta

Mislim da bi niki bio taj pamucni velur. Samo ti on uglavnom nije 100% pamuk, nego ima i malo elastina ili neceg slicnog da bude mekano i rastezljivo. I mozes to staviti i unutra u pelenu i s vanjske strane. Pa hrpa pelena ima i flis u unutrasnjosti.

----------


## Mellyca

Hvala Marta. Jos nesto me zanima - mako - sta bi to bilo, tj. kako izgleda ??

----------


## marta

Moguce da je to obicni zersej, znaci rastezljivi pamucni materijal, kao za obicne majice. Al moze biti i neka varijanta toga.

----------


## vještičica

nikki=pamučni rastegljivi velur, pleteni, ne tkani, rijetko je 100% pamuk, većinom 80% pamuk, ostatak PA, uz eventualan dodatak likre
mako=materijal za pamučne majice, dvostrano sitno rebrast (nema pravu i krivu stranu, osim ako je na pravoj strani štampan nekim uzorkom), poznat i kao interlok
razlika od običnog žerseja je kad se dooooobro zagledaš, običan ćersej IMA krivu stranu, koja izgleda kao i stražnja (kriva) strana pletiva

----------


## Mellyca

Aaaaaa, sad mi je malo jasnije  :Very Happy: ! U stvarim sve to vec imam u svojoj kutiji sa materijalima, samo nisam vise znala kako se sta zove! Hvala  :Smile:

----------


## Mellyca

Cure, ovu vam moram pokazati  :Very Happy: !

http://public.fotki.com/Mellyca22/pe...f28.html#media

----------


## jelena.O

ok su, ali za moj ukus malo pretamne, višđe volim bijelije i svjetle pelene

----------


## Mellyca

ma mislila sam na ovu navijacku, ta mi je prejaka! 

a ja opet volim da se sareni, inace mi nije to to! bitno mi je samo da se mogu prati na 60,  a i tu izgledaju malo tamnije radi blica..

----------


## Tisa-Iskra

Mellyca - ove navijačke su ti odlične! 
Ja sam malo u zastoju sa početkom šivanja jer nemam stol za šivanje, pa nemam baš trenutno puno prostora.. Mislim da ću za početak stavljati čičke, a ne drukere - nekak mi to zgleda jednostavnije..

----------


## Fae

Dajte mi pomognite, tražim, tražim pa ne mogu naći!!! Koji se sve materijali koriste za pelene, koji iznutra, a koji izvana? Nagovorila sam mamu da mi sašije pelenice za prinovu pa da krenemo u shopping.....

----------


## Mellyca

> Dajte mi pomognite, tražim, tražim pa ne mogu naći!!! Koji se sve materijali koriste za pelene, koji iznutra, a koji izvana? Nagovorila sam mamu da mi sašije pelenice za prinovu pa da krenemo u shopping.....


Mozes bilo koji pamucni koji dobro upijaju, najbolje 100% pamuk, ali i oni od barem 80% isto prolaze. Najjednostavnije ti je drzati se flanela za iznutra (barem dva sloja) i jos jedan ukrasni izvana (mako, velur, zersej), za punjenje frotir ili flanel. 

Prouci si malo ovaj topic, ili onaj di su krojevi pelena i zastitnih gacica, znam da je tamo vjesticica objasnjavala koje materijale. I ja nisam imala pojma kada sam pocela sivati i sve sam uglavnom saznala tu na forumu.

Sretno s pelenicam  :Smile: ..

----------


## Fae

Hvala ti puuuno!!  :Klap:   :Zaljubljen:

----------


## renci

Alo mame šivalice, šaljete li pelenice iz svojih kućnih radionica za izbor najljepše?
Ništa mi se ne javljate s pitanjima pa sam uvjerena da je sve jasno i da pelene stižu!
Veselimo se vašim pelenicama i uskoro ćemo ih pokazati svima.
tko još ne zna neka pročita ovdje http://www.roda.hr/tekstovi.php?Teks...2ID=&Show=2818

----------


## Engls

Obzirom na stranje,vraćam se na ovaj pdf sa najnovijim uratkom....
http://public.fotki.com/engls/moje-p.../dsc06900.html
i
http://public.fotki.com/engls/moje-p...899.html#media
i
http://public.fotki.com/engls/moje-p...ted.html#media

Pomalo mi je i krivo što očekujem dečka,cure imaju bolji izbor boja i uzoraka...

----------


## Mellyca

> Obzirom na stranje,vraćam se na ovaj pdf sa najnovijim uratkom....
> http://public.fotki.com/engls/moje-p.../dsc06900.html
> i
> http://public.fotki.com/engls/moje-p...899.html#media
> i
> http://public.fotki.com/engls/moje-p...ted.html#media
> 
> 
> Pomalo mi je i krivo što očekujem dečka,cure imaju bolji izbor boja i uzoraka...


Kao prvo, cestitam!

a kao drugo, pelenice su prekrasne :Zaljubljen:   :Klap: ! 
I pitanje, koliko ih uopce imas?? Jer ja sam mislila da ih ja imam puno...

----------


## Engls

Bez duplikata? oko 75,sa duplikatima oko 130,a koliko sam ih razrješila dužnosti i proslijedila dalje, ne znam, jedva sam se riješila te ovisnosti...
No,kako sada očekujem dečka,moram sve curičkaste razrješiti dužnosti i napraviti nove...

----------


## lucij@

Engls, daj mi adresu. Ja imam par materijala za dečkiće, s brodovima i tako, pa ti pošaljem od svakog za po jednu pelenu. Hoćeš?

----------


## Mellyca

> Bez duplikata? oko 75,sa duplikatima oko 130,a koliko sam ih razrješila dužnosti i proslijedila dalje, ne znam, jedva sam se riješila te ovisnosti...
> No,kako sada očekujem dečka,moram sve curičkaste razrješiti dužnosti i napraviti nove...


130  :Shock: !!! I sve si ih sama sasila?? Svaka ti cast!

----------


## Mellyca

Ja ih imam oko 50( i mislila sam da je to puno) s tim da mi je pola tu u Austriji, a pola u Hrvatskoj, tako da ih ne moram nositi gore dole. Najvise radi toga sam i krenula sa sivanjem.

A sto se tice uzoraka, istina da za cure ima vise ljepsih materijala, ali zato ja sada gledam da kada sivam da su neki univerzalni, tako da ako dobijemo bracu da ne moramo bas sve mjenjati  :Very Happy: .

----------


## Engls

Ma,2006/2007. nije bilo toliko trgovina platnenih,pa su mame puno više šivale i dijelile svoja iskustva na ovom forumu. Puno je mama kupovalo vani,pa ako bi neka i završila na burzi,e to je bila pomama!
Čak smo i gledale jedna drugoj u albume i žicale da se nešto stavi na burzu...Nisam sve sašila,masu sam i kupila.Naše prve platnene su bile Kamarisove,paket od 20 pelena.Ostale sam lovila tu na burzi,neke sašila,neke dobila u razmjenama,...Ovisnost!

----------


## Engls

A ne neću...Naravno da hoću! Hvala...
BTW imaš pp

----------


## Dolisa

> Ma,2006/2007. nije bilo toliko trgovina platnenih,pa su mame puno više šivale i dijelile svoja iskustva na ovom forumu. Puno je mama kupovalo vani,pa ako bi neka i završila na burzi,e to je bila pomama!
> Čak smo i gledale jedna drugoj u albume i žicale da se nešto stavi na burzu...Nisam sve sašila,masu sam i kupila.Naše prve platnene su bile Kamarisove,paket od 20 pelena.Ostale sam lovila tu na burzi,neke sašila,neke dobila u razmjenama,...Ovisnost!



Potpisujem ovo debelooo...mi smo s platnenima poceli otprilike u isto vrijeme kad i Engls, i tada je ovaj pdf bio prepun postova, novih pelenica...sjecam se kad smo gledali zadivljeno u albume Teddy B., pa cekali njezine prodaje...Coccinella...tko jos? Kad kojoj stigne koja pelenica, odmah na forum, cijene, borba s carinicima oko toga jesu li gace ili pelena...Sjecam se tocno koje su mi bile prve pelenice narucene izvana, koje u nas...(a brdo sam ih narucila), ali i dalje volim pregledati albume neke mame koja bebi siva jednu po jednu pelenicu, ili plete soakere.....aaa...ovih me dana spopalo neko pro-baby raspolozenje... Engls, draga...cekamo tvoje nove uratke za Fabijana  :Wink:

----------


## Engls

*lucij@* hvala na materijalima,sada lijepo šalji svoju adresu na pp...
Nitko više ne šije?

----------


## Mellyca

Sivam ja  :Smile: ...
Engls, gdje nabavljas drukere?

----------


## Engls

Omniteh...Već su cure gore pisale,pogledaj 10-ak ranijih postova.

----------


## Mellyca

ma znam, i ja ih tamo kupujem, samo nisam bila sigurna da li ih mozda narucujes preko neta ili isto u Omnitehu. Bis htjela mozda da kupimo koje popola, ili da se mjenjamo? Ja imam crvene i bijele, a htjela bih jos koju boju, samo mi puno da kupujem od svake po 500 kom.

----------


## lucij@

> *lucij@* hvala na materijalima,sada lijepo šalji svoju adresu na pp...
> Nitko više ne šije?


Šaljem ti na pp.
Ja šijem i dalje, naravno, ali ne stignem poslikati i pokazati vam.

----------


## Engls

lucij@ c-c-c-c,kako onda inspirirati druge mame koje se možda dvoume šivati ili ne?! Ajmo,pelene na vidjelo dana,ne samo u zaštitne!
Mellyca-naravno da se možemo dogovoriti,imam i zelene i ljubičaste.
Za zainteresirane ima ih i ovdje,provjereno dobrih... http://shop.ebay.co.uk/alana243469/m...&_trksid=p3686
Ove nisam probala,ali mi djeluju primamljivo i skupo...
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.d...=STRK:MEWAX:IT

----------


## lucij@

> lucij@ c-c-c-c,kako onda inspirirati druge mame koje se možda dvoume šivati ili ne?! Ajmo,pelene na vidjelo dana,ne samo u zaštitne!


 :Embarassed: 
Imaš pravo.

Satvim u nedjelju, danas sam u gužvi, sutra sam kuma na sv.potvrdi pa si šivam nešto i još nisam gotova.

----------


## Bobica

pozdrav svima, 
ja šivam nešto drugo ali me muče drukeri a tko će bolje znati nego stručnjaci za alate i preše 

meni se ove vaše preše i alati čine preskupe, pa još 500 drukera bi mi bilo dosta i da ostavim djeci u oporuci!
što je ovo i je li to dovoljno za šivalicu amatera koja povremeno umjesto gumbića želi druknuti druker?
liči na nekakve škare ili onu konduktersku bušilicu za karte - a kao da bi moglo čvrstim stiskom stisnuti druker?
što mislite?

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Size-16-20-24-...#ht_932wt_1165

i još jedno pitanje? 
što preša preša? i čemu posebno i alat i preša? može li alat pričvrstiti druker bez preše?
tupava sam - ali očito da ne može kad ste išle baš sve kupovati! hm!

thnx bilo kome na odgovoru!
 :Smile:

----------


## Gagi

Bok cure,

Šiva li neka od vas krpica od frotira? I da li ih prodaje? 

Pozdrav

----------


## Kajo

bok svima
ja još nisam trudna, iako se nadam da ću uskoro biti i skroz sam se zapalila za platnene pelene  :Zaljubljen: 
ja nikad u životu nisam ništa sašila ali moja mama zna šivati pa ćemo nekako skupa  :Grin:  već sam je počela nagovarati
Nisam sigurna da li ću nakon poroda imati volje za pp, nadam se da hoću ali bar ćemo probati pa ako ide, ide ako ne ništa.
Jedva čekam krenuti u šivanje, valjda ćemo se snaći, sve na netu što sam našla o pp sam pročitala.

pusa svima

----------


## mina30

Nove cure citajte ovaj toopik ili prethodne na temu skoro sve pise. Drukere inace za probu mozete nabaviti rucne, tj one sto stavljate tako da kucate cekicem po njima, uglavnom su metalni, pakirenje je po 20ak komada i nadju se u trgovinama pozamanterijom (konci, ciferslusi,trake i sl.)
p.s. pozdrav najboljoj instruktorici vjesticici, vidim da si jos na topiku, pretpostavljam da Mici vise ne nosi pelene

----------


## Mellyca

> i još jedno pitanje? 
> što preša preša? i čemu posebno i alat i preša? može li alat pričvrstiti druker bez preše?
> tupava sam - ali očito da ne može kad ste išle baš sve kupovati! hm!
> 
> thnx bilo kome na odgovoru!


Presa bez alata ti je ko busilica bez svrdla, alat se kupuje prema velicini drukera koje mislis koristit. I mislim da se ne moze druker pricvrstit samo sa alatom(kao i sto ne bis mogao probustit zid samo sa svrdlom :Grin: )

----------


## Bobica

hvala Mellyce na slikovitom opisu - to je to što me zanimalo. 
ovako kad se nabraja nemam pojma ni čemu služi ni kako izgleda - samo vidim da košta li ga košta!

ali za nas početnike vjerovatno je puno bolja opcija čička ili ono što spominje 
mina30 - metalni+čekić! 

thnx cure!   :Smile: 

Inače po postovima vidim da je Vještičica vrlo mudra, praktična i sposobna, šteta samo što su neki od linkova istekli pa ne možemo vidjeti sve te silne radove o kojima se priča!

----------


## Tisa-Iskra

Evo mene opet!  :Smile:  Eto, konačno sam doma i sad ću krenuti na šivanje.. Čim neš napravim, postam vam  :Wink:

----------


## vještičica

sve su pelene vidljive ovdje
ostalo je sklonjeno
sa srećom šivanje i hvala na komplimentima  :Smile:

----------


## Bobica

> sve su pelene vidljive ovdje
> ostalo je sklonjeno
> sa srećom šivanje i hvala na komplimentima


pokušavam ostaviti comment na albumu ali ne ide - pa evo ovako:
Mica je sretna beba/djevojčica - pelenice su zakon! bojim se da ja nikad ne bi skinula pelene da imam ovakve super cool pelene - i naravno super kreativnu mamu  BRAVO! sve su mi super!
 :Klap:   :Klap:   :Klap:   :Klap:

----------


## Tisa-Iskra

Nije me dugo bilo, ali eto. Prvi put postam link na slikice, pa ak sam neš krivo napravila molim da me administratori isprave i upute. Dakle - ovo su pelenice za moju srećicu. Zasada sam samo ove napravila, ali ubrzavam se pa će ih biti valjda još.  :Smile: 
http://public.fotki.com/Iskra-Tisa/pelenice/

----------


## renci

Baš su ti slatke pelenice! bravo!

----------


## Bobica

wow! slatkice-pelenice! hoću ja takve gaće  :Smile: 

bravo vrijedne ruke Tisa-Iskra!
 :Smile:

----------


## Tisa-Iskra

Hvala curke :Klap:  :Very Happy:  :Embarassed:

----------


## Kajo

Tisa-Iskra prslatke su pelenice!!
Po kojem kroju si radila, ja isto počinjem uskoro sa šivanjem, mislim da nisam našla takav kroj, baš mi se sviđaju.

----------


## Tisa-Iskra

Po onom jednom što je stavila Vještičica u temi o krojevima - u dijelu sa pdf. fileovima... ček ček Ottobre fitted .

----------


## Kajo

Hvala, potražit ću.
Toliko sam toga pročitala i pogledala da sad znam još manje nego na početku :D

----------


## Angelina_2

evo mojih  :Smile:  ima svakavih i sfusanih i ne...jos fale cicki (cekam da ih dobijem) ali vise manje to je to za sad...

bas sam happy kad neku sasijem pa makar i sfusanu  :Smile: 

http://public.fotki.com/CReborn/moje-pelene/

----------


## IvanaR

Rešila sam se da sašijem nekoliko platnenih pelenica, da vidim da li će joj po ovim vrućinama biti prijatnije u njima. Ako nam budu odgovarale mislim da ćemo reći bay bay Pampersu. Odabrala sam jedan od krojeva koje je Vesticica linkala, ali imam par pitanja:
1. Mislila sam da ono središnje upijajuće jastuče napravim od tetra pelena. U kroju koji sam odabrala piše da ono treba da se sastoji iz 12 komada gaze, 3 komada flanela i 2 komada wadding. Ne piše kojim redom treba ovo slagati. Da li da stavim npr 4 gaze, pa flanel, pa opet 4 gaze, pa flanel ili da stavim svih 12 gaza, pa sva 3 flanela? Takođe šta vi koristite kao taj wadding?
2. Da li je zaista neophodno nošenje zaštitnih gaćica?
Izvinjavam se ako se o ovome već pisalo, nemam vremena da detaljno pregledam ceo podforum.

----------


## Tisa-Iskra

Angelina - pelene su ti baš slatke.

----------


## Angelina_2

> Angelina - pelene su ti baš slatke.


hvala draga...jos sam napravial i stavila cicke...sad ih imam 13 i tu stajem dok se ne uvjerium da mi je to ok...
btw. ako nekome treba cicak od 5cm imam ga cijelo cudo (kupljeno krivo u velikoj kolicini) pa ga prodajem

----------


## renci

IvanaR, vjerujem da su pelene već sašivene, ali zbog drugih ću napisati da unutarnji sloj može biti debeo koliko ti želiš, a ne zaboravi da se pelene s manje slojeva brže suše, a i teže se dogodi da ostane praška u samoj peleni. Dobru moć upijanja možeš postići i dodatnim uloškom koji je odvojen od pelene, zaseban, ili samom tetra pelenom koju presaviješ nekoliko puta i staviš u pelenu, a super se brzo osuši i jako dobro upija.
Zaštitne gačice su obavezne ako ćeš preko pelene dijete obući u još neku odjeću, body, hlačice.. jer će inače mokrača za čas namoćiti dijete pa ćeš ga morati kompletno presvlačiti. Ljeti mogu biti samo u peleni, to je idealno jer odmah znaš kada je beba pišala i možeš je presvuči.

----------


## Olive

Evo i mene na vašoj temi. 
Najprije sam proučavala teme tu i na drugim forumima, poskidala nekoliko krojeva i evo, danas sašila svoju prvu fitted pelenicu po kroju sa stranice ottobre. 
Moram priznati da je lakše nego što sam mislila. 
Naravno, poslije ovog prototipa imam nekoliko ispravki. 
Čini mi se da lastika koja ide sa strane nije dovoljno stisnula ovaj dio koji ide oko nogice, kao da mi to sve skupa pleše iako sam stavila 25 cm lastike koliko piše u kroju. 
Cijela pelena mi izgleda preedugačka, čičak sam na jednom mjestu sašila preblizu ruba....
ali sve su to stvari koje se daju ispraviti.
Nadam se da ćemo se još družiti, bacite koji savjet ako imate za mene  :Smile:

----------


## Linda

Cure, šivalice, trebam preporuku - gdje kupujete/naručujete čičak traku za platnene?
hvala

----------


## majka3

Upadam ali uspjela sam nabaviti šivaću mašinu Singer 518 ali nemam uputstva. Može li netko pomoći?

----------


## -tajana-

Evo naših novih pelenica
http://picasaweb.google.com/tajana65...19455638515458,
http://picasaweb.google.com/tajana65...19501962084674,
http://picasaweb.google.com/tajana65...19548944755394 i
http://picasaweb.google.com/tajana65...19603939523602.

----------


## marta

Znate li gdej se mogu kupiti konci za sivanje pletenine? Znaci oni neki prozracni, poliesterski, za endlericu.

----------


## marta

Zaboravila sam napisati da ne mislim na obicnu pamucnu pleteninu, nego na vunenu ili tkanine za kupaće i slicno.

----------


## vještičica

vani, u nas nema
zove se "Wooly Nylon"

----------


## marta

Fala, nadala sam se da ces se ti javiti. :Kiss:

----------


## big milky mum

cure upravo sam prolistala cijeli ovaj petnajsti dio o šivanju pelena
i nigdje nebrem pronaci od kud naručujete bambus za pelene?
Ako ga naručujete? Čini mi se tak super mekani pa sam mislila da vidim i ja
kolko to košta i di ima? 
Imate kakvi savjet di bi mogla naručiti?  :Smile:

----------


## big milky mum

našla!  :Smile:

----------


## tua

ako nekome treba pul, erika rasprodaje zalihe:
http://shop.ebay.com/cyaclothdiapers...id=p4340.l2562

----------


## elly07

ne znam jesam li na dobrom topicu, ali htjela bih sašiti vuneni longies (tj. ne ja nego baka  :Laughing:  ). Zna li netko koji tip vune tj što trebam kupiti za to? Dakle, ne bi bilo pletenje na igle nego krojenje... hmmmm... kužite pitanje?

----------


## vještičica

vuneni žersej/pleteninu

----------


## elly07

hmmm... a što toga ima za kupiti kod nas?

----------


## vještičica

kod nas ima (BiH), ali ipak preporučujem second hand radnje i jako jeftine kašmirsko/vuneno/angoraste kombinacije velikih muških vesti/rolovki
od jedne se lako da izvući dvoje hlačice - jedne od rukava, jedne od prednjice i leđa, a sve za malo novaca 
uz to ti je poznat sastav, koji *uvijek* stoji na etiketi, za razliku od prodavnica metraže, gdje je postojanje deklaracije tkanine endemično poput čovječije ribice

----------


## elly07

hvala, draga  :Love: 

edit: sjetila sam se još nečega. Dal' konac može biti običan ili onaj nekakav wooly nylon (ili kako se već zove :ne zna: )?

----------


## marta

Moze i obican. Nema nikakvih problema ni poteškoća, osim sto je s woolijem šav nekako mekši.

----------


## vještičica

ko što reče drugarica Marta  :Grin:  - može i običan konac, ali wooly nylon je mekši i drži formu šava bolje nego običan konac
naravno, pričamo o šivenju endlericom/overlok mašinom
šivenje običnom šivaćom mašinom ne preporučujem

----------


## elly07

ženske moje drage, hvala... javim se ako uspijem bilo što iskemijati s bakom iako, moram priznati, imam strahove.
Ona lakša i skuplja varijanta: ima li igdje u Hrvatskoj ili okolici za kupiti vunenih longiesa? Ono što sam gledala na Etsy je skupoooooo

----------


## Bonavia

Promjenila bih čičak na nekim pelenama.Kupila neki koji se samo zalijepi ko naljepnica,već ima sloj ljepila.U trgovini,na deklaraciji piše da drži pranje na 60.Dali je netko takav čičak koristio?Mislim da je sigurnije da prođem i sa mašinom.što mislite?

----------


## ovca_i_janjad

probaj na jednoj pa nam javi

ono što sam sigurna je da se nakon toga sigurno više ne može mijenjati čičak

meni je to zakapčanje platnenih pelena njihov najdosadniji dio - sve što sam našila je prekratko trajalo, a snappi mi nije ništa hvatao, čak ni tetre, čak ni na lutki  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Mellyca

> Promjenila bih čičak na nekim pelenama.Kupila neki koji se samo zalijepi ko naljepnica,već ima sloj ljepila.U trgovini,na deklaraciji piše da drži pranje na 60.Dali je netko takav čičak koristio?Mislim da je sigurnije da prođem i sa mašinom.što mislite?


Ja sam pokusala sa tim cickom, i ne bih vise. Kao prvo dok sam ih sivala na iglu mi se nakupilo to ljepilo s njega i onda mi je pocela zapinjati i sav se konac zapetljao. Mozda sam  na dvije pelene uspjela ih zasiti, i poslije kada se istrosio i kada sam ga htjela mjenjati jedva sam ga skinula, sve je bilo ljepljivo ispod.
Neznam kako bi bilo i koliko bi drzao bez sivanja..

----------


## tua

iskusne sivalice imate kakvu preporuku za gumice? sve su vremenom oslabile, pa sam mislila molit nekog da mi samo s unutarnje strane pocketica prisije novu. koliko bi to otprilike cm bilo i na sto da pazim kad kupujem?

----------


## ovca_i_janjad

> iskusne sivalice imate kakvu preporuku za gumice? sve su vremenom oslabile, pa sam mislila molit nekog da mi samo s unutarnje strane pocketica prisije novu. koliko bi to otprilike cm bilo i na sto da pazim kad kupujem?


sve gumice s vremenom oslabe, tako je to

ako je za pocketice, one nisu punjene, pa je po meni gumica debljine 6 mm najbolja jer će biti najudobnije. možeš uzeti i debljine 8 mm, ali to po meni bude onda nekako previše čvrsto, što ja ne volim na platnenima

metar tih gumica ti je oko 2kn, tako da slobodno uzmi dva, tri metra

nije problem ušiti novu lastiku, najteži dio je skinuti staru, e to je gnjavaža

----------


## tua

Hvala  :Smile: 
S obzirom da su ove skroz otisle, ja ih ne bi ni skidala, a nisu nigdje do koze, pa mislim da ne bi smetale.
Ja bi to molila nekog tko nema veze s platnenima, ali ima s masinom, jel trebam znati neke tocne mjere- tipa ovoliko cm gumice na ovoliko cm pelene ili ce se snaci?

----------


## ovca_i_janjad

tko zna osnove šivanja neće imati problema s time, samo će prema postojećoj gumici nadodati nove

možete možda napraviti na jednoj pa s isprobavanjem vidjeti je li dobro, te treba li možda koji cm dodati i gdje

ali ja mislim da neće pogriješiti ako tako mekanu gumicu doda2 cm sa svake strane, no nije odviše bitno

----------


## a72

cure jeste li koristile kroj  verybaby pelena, i kako ste zadovoljne?  imaju 2 vrste, pa ne znam koji da uzmem.

----------


## Marija

Malo sam pregledavala što ima novog...
bacam se na šivanje, jer smo stare zalihe uglavnom podijelili. Pa pomalo kupujem flanel i skupljam stare krpice za reciklažu.

Gledala sam po topicu, ali nisam skužila da li se negdje u Zg može kupiti bambus?

I gdje se može kupit čičak traka širine 3 cm, gledala sam po novom Zg na par mjesta i imaju ili 2 sm ili nemju uopće čička.

----------


## lucij@

Zar više nitko ne šiva pelenice?

Imam za pokloniti nešto izrezanih komada za pelene vel. 86. Treba li kome?

----------


## Ines_

Ima nas još koji šivamo pelene, ali ja sam još daleko od broja 86  :Smile: 
Mene zanima jel se što promijenilo sa drukerima, dali ih se može kupiti negdje u Zagrebu?

----------

